# Josie(AQHA buckskin mare)-foaling thread! - He has arrived!



## waresbear

No she really doesn't look pregnant. She was preg tested? Anyways, she is a skookum looking little mare.


----------



## chaseranya

She is beautiful! Buckskin is my dream color!


----------



## trainerunlimited

I had her palpated in November because she didn't look bred at all and she was bred then. I plan on having her checked once more in February, just in case, but I had a mare who was in training for 5 months when bred and a couple months before foaling, looked like this:










They are of a similar build, Risky, the paint mare, carried her foal very high in the rib cage and looked like she had a hay belly, if that, the day she had a big, strapping foal. I think Josie is carrying the same way.


----------



## Roperchick

shes a bute! cant wait to see pics...and yeah she definitely doesnt look preggo haha


----------



## trainerunlimited

Y'all have me a bit worried now, I think I'll take her with me and get her palpated tomorrow when I take my weimaraner puppies to get their tails docked and dew claws removed. Here's a pick of them for giggles!!!


----------



## trainerunlimited

Here is another shot of her, from a different angle. What do you think of it? It was taken today as well.


----------



## Roperchick

uuum looks more like it now...see how shes heavier towards her hindquarters? that makes me think taht yeah shes probably preggo....haha just realized she reminds me alot of my mare Josie (tehe) they have the same head and small build


----------



## trainerunlimited

Ya, when she isn't bred and getting fet only 2 flakes of hay a day, she tends to look drawn up in her flanks and isn't filled out. I hate it, so generally always feed her free choice hay, but can't afford to now! That is one of the main reasons I think she is still bred, she never has that empty look in the morning before feeding time! I'm still going to go ahead and take her to get her checked out tomorrow if the vet can fit me in, just to be sure!


----------



## SunnyDraco

Subbing. She is super cute 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Horselover1215

She doesn't look too big lol. She's super adorable though,I love buckskins!


----------



## SunnyDraco

Just realized that you have her tied to the side view mirror of your truck with her reins. Hope she doesn't jump suddenly, she may adjust your mirror to where you cannot see much of anything 

She probably is pregnant, but a vet check is a sure way to ease your mind


----------



## trainerunlimited

Ya, lol. This mare will not pull back. She is guilty as charged about rubbing her face on it though! Thank you for all the replies. She is a small mare, but I couldn't find a more perfect horse for me! She is the right combination of spunk, cattiness, gentle, and lazy. I am too lazy to tie her to the post out back by their stalls to saddle her, so I bring her to the front and tie her up there. I don't tie her there when I go somewhere, just in case, lol. I have two mares and turn them out in the area our house is in to eat some grass and did lose a mirror recently. Josie is the boss mare and got after Kadie (My other mare), and Kadie's butt connected with my mirror and won!!!! I was less than pleased!


----------



## trainerunlimited

Good news, had her palpated and she is bred. Doc hadn't seen her since November and did comment she didn't look heavy bred at all, lol. There is definitely a little guy in there though!!! The weimaraner puppies were not happy at all getting their tails docked and dewclaws removed, but better now than when it might really hurt!


----------



## SunnyDraco

That is really good news. I guess that she just doesn't want to look fat 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## trainerunlimited

Haha, she probably passed it on to me unknowingly. I got weighed today for my physical exam for the nursing application (along with not one or two, but THREE shots, >shudders<) and weighed 180, I've picked up 15 lbs since last summer! The shame!!!!


----------



## Horselover1215

Hey humans need a winter coat too lol. Best of luck with her. Glad to hear the good news about her really being pregnant!


----------



## Ladybug2001

I don't know about that Sunny... My vet missed a foal twice. xD We all know it is in there, I got proof! 

Though, the mare in question is adorable indeed, beautiful mare. Do you have a picture of the stallion by chance? I'm sure she is pregnant as well, if the vet said so but at least you are getting her checked once more in February, couldn't hurt. You might have said this in the beginning, but is this her first foal? If she is maiden, that could be a good reason why she isn't showing.

(Will delete the last part when I go back and check. ^^)


----------



## franknbeans

I thought the rear view mirror was to hide her true identity.  Kinda like those Glamour magazine "Do's and Don'ts"......except she is a "do"! lol Cute girl!


----------



## trainerunlimited

Lol, thanks guys! If she was a human, she'd probably check herself out in the mirror all the time, she loves to rub her face on it, even when she isn't attached to it. I'll come out and that mirror will be all bent out of shape. I do have a couple pics of the stud. He is a good looking boy, but kept moving around so I couldn't get a good pic. My friend is a great guy, but he has so many horses they don't get good turnout times so really like to explode when they do get let out of "jail". I'll go upload a couple to photobucket and put em on here. 

Here is my mare's pedigree: Smart Queen Lena Quarter Horse

And the Stallion's: His dad is a AAA race horse whose foals have done really well in speed events and a couple roping. His dam is a superior barrel racing mare. Check My Charisma Quarter Horse


----------



## trainerunlimited

Oh, I forgot to mention, she is indeed a maiden mare.


----------



## trainerunlimited

I hit the little ! mark in the bottom left of my post not knowing what it was and reported myself, lol!!! I think it deleted my post!


----------



## trainerunlimited

And now they are back, sorry y'all! Still getting used to the setup. Here are some pics of the stallion.... none are conformation pics at all and he is in bad condition here. He looks like a mac truck when on full feed. My friend is "horse poor" and can't feed them like he used to.


----------



## trainerunlimited

Here are some pics of his foals. The bay 4 y/o filly is out of a cow bred mare and is started in barrel racing. 

The bay colt with all the white on his face is out of a running bred mare and the chestnut colt is out of another cow bred mare. They are about 2 1/2 months old in the pics.


----------



## HorseLovinLady

Congrats on the upcoming foal!! It's gonna be a cutie for sure! Welcome to the forum!


----------



## trainerunlimited

Thank you!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NdAppy

And the sorrel is for sale on craigslist...


----------



## trainerunlimited

I think it may be a horse similar to him, but my friend isn't selling his stud. It would absolutely amaze me if he did!


----------



## NdAppy

Sorrel Stud Colt w/Excellent Breeding


----------



## trainerunlimited

Oh, I thought you meant the stud horse, lol. Ya, I don't really like how he looks now, which is a shame, he was such a pretty colt!!! His momma was a palomino mare that didn't look so hot when I saw her. The colt screwed up his face somehow and almost got given to me, but I couldn't handle another horse for keeps. Hope he finds a good home with some good groceries!


----------



## trainerunlimited

I turned Josie and Kadie out of their stalls for a little while today and they raced around and around the house. Kadie fell once running through an area that had an eaten down round bale and skidded about 20 foot on her side, no joke. 

She got up and started running again and the next time she slipped and slid right into the barbwire fence! She of course struggled before I got there and was free by the time I ran over, but then wouldn't come to me!!! 

Finally caught her, she is fine mostly, but does have a few small scratches. Nothing deep however, whew!! I can't wait until I have my degree and a good paying job. I'll live in a trailer until I can get a decent fence up on my place! 

Josie never slipped and fell. She raced around with tail raised doing the arabian thing, lol. When Kadie slipped, she raced completely around the house and then ran over to me like, "oh my god, what happened!" lol. 

Thats one thing I can appreciate, when other horses are all stirred up and freaked out running around willy nilly, she'll come to me and let me fix whatever is going on. She is one of a kind in my book!! However, when she is fine and feels like having fun, she will tease me before letting me catch her. Shes such a goober!!!


----------



## Northernstar

She is a beauty, and welcome to the forum! I do agree that in some of the photos she doesn't appear that pregnant, but in the last it was much more obvious.


----------



## trainerunlimited

Just a quick update! I had never really felt the foal move before. This evening, when I put her blanket back one since it was so blasted cold outside with the wind, I pressed on her belly and kind of bounced it. The foal started moving!!! I could feel something moving on her left lower side of her belly. It was so neat!!! I talked to it for a few minutes, it didn't move long. I think I felt either the head or a knee or something longer than a hoof, but shorter than a leg!!! Just thought i'd share!!! I haven't felt it move before and it is just so reassuring to have actual proof and know for sure he/she is in there!!! Its quite amazing to feel it for yourself!!! Josie tolerated me and the foal prodding her back and forth very well and didn't get ****y with me at all as she has previously! 

One time a couple months back,  I jumped on her bareback and edged myself towards her butt to slide off, when I pressed my legs in her belly where the foal is to get some traction to keep edging back over her bum, she got tail swishy with me and tossed her head, but didn't do anything else, which was wonderful considering she was eating and I didn't have a halter or anything on her!!!

Shes gotten more loveable with me now that she is more heavily in foal and follows me around hoping for a treat or some rubbing. She did see my bright colored rainbow halter with my crummy lead as I went out the door and took off around the back, but when I walked back there, she came right to me. I don't know what she thinks sometimes, lol. Shes such a goofball!!!!


----------



## trainerunlimited

Update on Josie's future foal's daddy! Here are a couple professional photos, and then one with my fat butt in it, and then a couple of his foals! Enjoy and let me know what you think!!!

Also, she has not changed in the week or so I've been keeping a fierce eye on her, I'm going to have a discussion with her tomorrow over being a proper good girl and giving me something to look at! Some udder or belly action please!!! I haven't even been able to feel the foal move! Nothing!!! 

On the other hand, half my weimaraner puppies are sold and are growing like weeds!!! They were already longer than my hand when they were 3 days old and look even bigger now at a week old, lol. 

I think my goats are going to pop soon too, so I may put a couple pics up here for everyone to see em if thats ok! Nothing cuter than a baby animal of any kind! 

Here are the pics!!!


















































































Awesome babies, I love them!!!


----------



## Northernstar

He's a beautiful stallion - can't wait to see photos when your foal arrives!


----------



## trainerunlimited

Me either, this stallion is next year's foal, however, lol! I'm jumping the gun a little posting when she hasn't dropped this year's foal yet. I just can't wait! I am three months from my mare starting my dream horse!!!!


----------



## MangoRoX87

Seeing the stud made me all the more excited! Can't wait!!!


----------



## trainerunlimited

I can't wait either!!! Here is her baby bump at 283 days. She was wet because she has scratched herself on the barbwire fence, so I washed the blood off to dr. it. Ugh, I HATE barbwire!!! I can't wait to start fixing up my own place in a couple years!!!!










And here is a super cute pic of my weimaraner puppies at 10 days old today!!! Awwww!!!!


----------



## NdAppy

I love weims. So dang cute.


----------



## CLaPorte432

Josie is so cute. I absolutely adore that palomino stud. What a looker! Babies are super super cute.

As I'm sure you will, I hope that you take extra precautions with the baby and barbed wire. If your mares are having issues with it, I can't imagine what can happen to a newborn. 

Do the puppies have their ears open yet? Their eyes should be opening soon. They are super cute. I miss having puppies...


----------



## trainerunlimited

The pups are starting to get that creased look in their eyes, so will open soon and their ears don't look as sealed when they were born as they do now, but are still closed. 

I know what you mean! I've got a round pen and she and the foal will stay in there while the foal is very young. Once he/she has its legs underneath it, I will probably lead the mare around and let the foal follow. We had 16 acres where it wasn't a big problem but got flooded out and lost everything a year and a half ago, so we are renting a house on about an acre and a half. It is so small! 

Josie actually went through an area between the fence and round pen which is only about a foot and a half wide. She went in and out of it, so has scrapes on both sides!!! I never would have thought she'd of tried it, so it wasn't penned off, but it is now!!!! Jeez, she is the most accidental horse I've ever owned, but so worth it!!!!


----------



## StraitGirl

She's beautiful!! Make sure to post pictures of the foal when he/she is born


----------



## trainerunlimited

Thank you!!! Things are coming together a lot better over here. We are leasing a house on about an acre and a half of mostly dirt, lol, and are having to feed the horses either alfalfa or coastal hay. Well, the coastal round bale we just bought is crap and the horses won't eat much of it. 

By some sort of blessing, when I was over at the feed store, they offered me 5 huge 6X6 round bales of barn kept coastal hay. They had kept it 'hidden' so far because they are family owned and thought they would need it. It isn't completely clean, but i'll take it over the nasty hay we just bought! Bought all 5 for $600 even, so am going to let the horses eat as much as they want, instead of limiting their hay, yay!!!

Also, We are looking at a nice property to buy with a brick house, almost new barn, and 5-7 acres, wish us luck! Hopefully everything will work out and my girls can have some pasture to play in!!

Update on Josie, not much to see, lol. She doesn't look as though she has changed at all. The weimaraner puppies are super cute and their eyes/ears are slowly starting to open!

Sorry for the pics being deleted, I moved photos around in photobucket and it messed up the link!


----------



## trainerunlimited

Quick update on Josie. It is day 287 and when I went to take her blanket off close to noon, the foal was rolled all to one side. Its the first time she has appeared uneven and you still can't see any belly from behind, which is bizarre, but there is a baby in there! I can't get out to take a pic today, I'm studying for a test, but will hopefully take a couple tomorrow. I hope it stays like that!


----------



## Kansas Spice Girl

One of these days your gonna walk out to find her blown up like a balloon, and your going to be like WOAH when did that happen lol!


----------



## trainerunlimited

Ya, I went outside to check her because she was standing awkwardly with her ears all weird. The foal was bouncing around in there like a little ricochet, going everywhere it seemed like. Josie's poor belly was really bouncing around well, I might try to video it next time and post it on youtube so y'all can see, lol!


----------



## trainerunlimited

Here are a couple pics taken today! She was a little sweaty from her blanket, sorry about that! I was gone earlier this morning and didn't think it would get hot until midday for me to take it off. The foal wasn't pressed up against the one side anymore, but she sure got bigger around from pics taken a week ago! I think having her on free choice coastal is helping, it is keeping her belly full.


----------



## Kansas Spice Girl

Just gorgeous!


----------



## trainerunlimited

Thank you! How's your mare doing?


----------



## Kansas Spice Girl

trainerunlimited said:


> Thank you! How's your mare doing?


Spice is doing really well... We are kinda at the stand still point in the pregnancy if you know what i mean? She is now used to the idea, of it kicking and such so now I guess we're just busy waiting for 2 more months to roll by! I seriously cant get over how ADORABLE your mare is... not only is her color stunning, she has the cutest little head i have ever seen


----------



## trainerunlimited

Lol, thank you! I love your mare as well, especially her thick as a brick wall looks, lol. I know what you mean about the standing still point, lol. I am getting all excited about her having it, and we are two months away! It plum sucks, lol. I think I keep updating just for something to do because I can't stop thinking about her and the baby, crazy I know!


----------



## Kansas Spice Girl

trainerunlimited said:


> Lol, thank you! I love your mare as well, especially her thick as a brick wall looks, lol. I know what you mean about the standing still point, lol. I am getting all excited about her having it, and we are two months away! It plum sucks, lol. I think I keep updating just for something to do because I can't stop thinking about her and the baby, crazy I know!


Haha Same here  I honestly cant remember what I did with my spare time before! Its not like I had much of a social life before lol, but now its non-existent! Oh... what we do for our mares right? Sometimes I feel like im talking to myself when i update my foaling thread lol but it passes the time!


----------



## trainerunlimited

Haha, thats exactly how I feel sometimes. Know I'll always be stalking your thread, so you're not alone! LOL. I don't do much besides go to school and ride horses. Its been too windy to ride or spend any time outside at all. It seems I'm destined for the indoors, I keep getting colds or ear infections! Dang crappy weather!


----------



## TexasBlaze

Dont worry! Others are silently stalking your thread as well! I had my baby last year so i have to make do with watching others with mares this year! My yearling also has a little brother or sister coming in April so at least ill get to be AROUND a foal ;D


----------



## trainerunlimited

Thats awesome, Texas. Nothing cuter than a baby foal!!!


----------



## trainerunlimited

Here is a pic of Josie as a foal, you inspired me Kansas! This is the only one I have off the ad I bought her from, wish I had more!


----------



## Kansas Spice Girl

trainerunlimited said:


> Here is a pic of Josie as a foal, you inspired me Kansas! This is the only one I have off the ad I bought her from, wish I had more!


Ahhh this is making me SO EXCITED!!!!!:happydance:


----------



## Ladybug2001

Like already stated. There are people lurking around both of y'alls threads. Kansas and Trainer. Especially me. Just, I don't feel it needed to reply to every single thing you two post. Though, I keep an eye out for you two, and if I have something to say you hear from me. Y'all two better be around my thread.


----------



## goodhrs

What's up with all your pics? They are gone.


----------



## trainerunlimited

Kansas Spice Girl said:


> Ahhh this is making me SO EXCITED!!!!!:happydance:


 
I know! I can't wait to see all these foals!!!

Lady, I gotcha covered, lol! I love checking out your thread to see if we finally have another baby!


----------



## trainerunlimited

goodhrs - I moved the pics around, so the link broke. I can post em again, but figured everyone has seen most of em.


----------



## trainerunlimited

Here are a couple pics from today. I've decided instead of riding her and otherwise messing with her, that we would concentrate on learning how to lay down and hopefully, sit up! 

I've messed with her before, but never with treats and she was always a little resentful about laying down and staying there for any length of time, sooooo, I bribed her religiously so she'll be more interested in working with me. Took some cutsey pics of her and Gunner, my male weimaraner. They are the loves of my life.

It was hilarious, because Josie can care less about Gunner, but Gunner was ultra leary about staying around Josie. She has a habit of trying to get him if he tries to eat her feed (which he will try and do, the glutton.) Anyways, hope you enjoy, I really had a fun time with them today after a very stressful week at school. 

Here is Josie laying down about the 5th time or so. 









Here is Gunner and Josie. She figured out if she rolls to the side and lays that way, she gets a treat, and if she lays completely out, she gets a treat. She tried this once with Gunner laying there, so he wasn't too pleased to have mom order him to stay where he really didn't want to be, lol!









Just my cute babies here!









This is what happens when you teach your athletic dog to jump! He can jump this 6X6 round bale with ease, lol!









Another cute pic









Josie is 291 days in foal today, YAY!


----------



## trainerunlimited

Hey guys! I got some more pics of Josie, I'm sure you've missed her in the four days since I've updated! J/K, lol! She is acting uncomfortable today, which is why I was around to take pics. I'm watching her because I can't pin what is bothering her, but she isn't wanting to walk at a normal pace for her or anything, so I don't know if it suddenly hit her that she is bred, or if something underlying is happening. 

She isn't limping, but she isn't being very athletic. If she is still acting this way tomorrow, off to the vet we'll go! I don't know what up! She could just be acting like a heavy bred broodmare, she is even though she doesn't look it, lol!

Here are some pics of her tied to the trailer, look different to anyone? 





































The pics were all taken on one side because I was sitting on my front porch taking them. She has a little bit of a ****y look to her face in a couple of the pics I took, I put one up above. She is 295 days in foal today.


----------



## trainerunlimited

Forgot to mention, she is also standing camped out in the back more than she usually does. Maybe she is really feeling the foals weight today?


----------



## Kansas Spice Girl

So Flippin pretty


----------



## trainerunlimited

This is kind of off topic, but is anyone else in Texas hating the rain by now? We are covered in about 6 inches of water/mud EVERYWHERE! I'm halfway thankful(we sure need it!) and halfway miserable, lol! Josie is absolutely hating the weather and follows me around waiting for me to do something about it, lol. She has a shed to get under, but would rather graze out in the rain, goofy horse!


----------



## Kayella

We had a horrible rain storm here this morning. Texas can never decide what it wants to do. We're definitely making up for all the rain we didn't have last summer :/
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## trainerunlimited

Sure enough, we had better get a great crop of hay to drive the prices back down, lol. That is the only thing that can make dealing with all this mud worthwhile, lol.


----------



## Ladybug2001

trainerunlimited said:


> This is kind of off topic, but is anyone else in Texas hating the rain by now? We are covered in about 6 inches of water/mud EVERYWHERE! I'm halfway thankful(we sure need it!) and halfway miserable, lol! Josie is absolutely hating the weather and follows me around waiting for me to do something about it, lol. She has a shed to get under, but would rather graze out in the rain, goofy horse!


 
TEXANS SHOULDN'T COMPLAIN!!!! xD Us Oklahomans are taking the rain and snow with love. Help clearing the stupid drought out. Bring on the rain... just no more snow please. I don't know about y'all, but this time next year I don't want to have to be buying more hay at these prices.


I love her, I'm being stupid at the moment, is she a dunskin or buckskin?


----------



## trainerunlimited

Ladybug2001 said:


> TEXANS SHOULDN'T COMPLAIN!!!! xD Us Oklahomans are taking the rain and snow with love. Help clearing the stupid drought out. Bring on the rain... just no more snow please. I don't know about y'all, but this time next year I don't want to have to be buying more hay at these prices.
> 
> 
> I love her, I'm being stupid at the moment, is she a dunskin or buckskin?


Shes a plain ole buckskin and thank you, lol. 

I know, I know, I don't want to be paying high prices for hay either, lol. Wish there was a way to irrigate fields without it costing an arm and a leg, that way the weather wouldn't affect us so bad when it dries up.


----------



## Kayella

We made up for our horrible drought at the end of the year! The rain is no help when it floods the pasture a foot deep :/
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## trainerunlimited

Ya, lol. At least the grass is growing!


----------



## Kayella

Yeah that definitely helps. My horses have eight acres all to themselves, so we're not really hurting right now, but my friend definitely is. $15 a square bale for some sub-par hay
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## trainerunlimited

The hay in the pics of Josie and my dog are huge 6X6 rolls of coastal I gave $120 each for. They've been stored in the barn, but aren't completely clean. I was hurting there for a while back in Nov/Dec trying to feed everyone, I had 3 big horses and 6 minis. Sold everyone but Josie, my mom bought the other big one, lol. I've had enough of that high priced crap. I started buying 3 string bales of alfalfa for 30 each and still have Josie on it and the coastal, although the brat will stick her nose up at the coastal because it isn't a prestine green, lol.


----------



## Kayella

See my friend was able to get gorgeous alfalfa hay for $15 a bale that you would feed only half of what you normally do because it's so rich. But it was hauled down from Colorado and unfortunately it got snowed out :/
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kansas Spice Girl

Thats just crazy!!!! Move to Pennsylvania you guys! I pay $1.25 a bale for a nice Timothy grass mix! or $3.25 for an Alfalfa mix!


----------



## cmarie

Kansas Spice Girl said:


> Thats just crazy!!!! Move to Pennsylvania you guys! I pay $1.25 a bale for a nice Timothy grass mix! or $3.25 for an Alfalfa mix!


for those prices it would be worth trucking out west it would still be cheaper than buying it local, could buy a truck load for what we're paying for a ton.


----------



## trainerunlimited

Kansas Spice Girl said:


> Thats just crazy!!!! Move to Pennsylvania you guys! I pay $1.25 a bale for a nice Timothy grass mix! or $3.25 for an Alfalfa mix!


 
Thats cheap enough! Wish I had a rig I could swing by over there and pick up a load, lol.


----------



## trainerunlimited

Here are Josie's updated pictures! She is 302 days in foal today. I had her shoes pulled and her feet trimmed, so she is now ready to have that baby! She going in at 312 days to get her shots, then its really going to be a waiting game from there. Her bag hasn't begun to change yet, I check it out every day. She is WAY miserable and has decided she was put on this earth to eat and mope around most of the time, then has spurts when she wants to run around and buck, mainly when I turn Kadie, the other mare, out with her, lol. For the most part, my energetic girl is gone! The pups were also 4 weeks old yesterday, so I threw in a pic of them with daddy, he wasn't thrilled!

Gunner with his children at 4 weeks old.






















































She doesn't show from the back at all, so I didn't bother with any pics from that end. If she were a person I would say she was pear shaped.


----------



## SunnyDraco

Those puppies know how to crowd parents onto the edge of the bed. Josie is really filling out now 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Northernstar

I agree - Josie is really showing now. What sweet mom-to-be photos! Thanks for the up-date, and looking forward to more


----------



## trainerunlimited

She has certainly decided she was through being a petite, lol. I'll keep ya'll updated with pics! She's gotten very lovey-dovey here lately. When I go outside, she'll follow me around, if not for attention, then at least for some food, lol.


----------



## amp23

She's so pretty! I also love the puppies. Can't wait to see the baby


----------



## trainerunlimited

Off topic again, but I believe my goat is in labor, so get ready to see some cute baby goats!!!! They are out of a reg. boer nanny and a junk billy, so who knows what they will come out looking like. Great thing is a baby goat looks cute no matter what!!!


----------



## Kansas Spice Girl

trainerunlimited said:


> Off topic again, but I believe my goat is in labor, so get ready to see some cute baby goats!!!! They are out of a reg. boer nanny and a junk billy, so who knows what they will come out looking like. Great thing is a baby goat looks cute no matter what!!!


Lol I dont speak goat  what is a "boer nanny" and a "junk billy"?


----------



## Ladybug2001

Kansas Spice Girl said:


> Lol I dont speak goat  what is a "boer nanny" and a "junk billy"?


Nanny is female? Billy is male? Junk as the kind you see in a junk yard standing on a car chewing on a can. xD Not sure what a Boer is. xD


----------



## Kansas Spice Girl

Ladybug2001 said:


> Nanny is female? Billy is male? Junk as the kind you see in a junk yard standing on a car chewing on a can. xD Not sure what a Boer is. xD


haha I was going to assume... but you know what they say about assuming


----------



## trainerunlimited

Boer is a type of goat, in particular, it is a meat goat. Nanny is a girl, billy a boy. I said the billy was junk because he was an ugly dairy crossbred goat, lol. I didn't like him, but at least we're going to have babies on the ground! 

Maya, the nanny, is showing almost all the signs for going into/being in labor, but no feet yet! I'm really hoping she is in the beginning stages, where the babies are moving position. I halfway thought all evening I had a breached baby in there the way she was straining. We'll see! I skipped class tonight to watch her and make sure everything is ok. I plan on palpating her to see whats up if she doesn't present a baby around midnight to see what is going on.


----------



## Northernstar

Best of luck to you!! We're all on the edge of our seat now, and looking forward to the photos


----------



## trainerunlimited

Thank you, with my luck she is just having some pre-birth discomfort and is acting like she wanting to have that baby. I just hope I don't have something serious going on!

I gave away my quaker parrot as well, so took some last minute shots of him and Josie before he left for his new home. Cute, huh?


----------



## Northernstar

What a sweet, precious little guy!!!!! Looks like Josie thinks so too


----------



## trainerunlimited

She is tolerant of what I ask her to do and has learned it is a lot easier to go with the flow than to spaz out. :wink::lol:

Checked Maya, I think she is in the pre-stages or something, all the signs she was exhibiting earlier have receded for now. She is still walking around/laying down/panting but doesn't look like she is as uncomfortable anymore.


----------



## Northernstar

This is all very exciting - I wonder if you'll be able to sleep tonight in anticipation of it all! Knowing little of domestic goats (but having had two "kids" myself haha) I wonder if the baby has dropped, making her more comfortable? Just totally guessing....What a neat and wonderful time you are having!


----------



## trainerunlimited

Haha more like stressed out and anxiety ridden! I love the babies, don't like waiting around for them to present themselves! Last year, I had 20something goats, 6 of those nannies had trouble birthing. 5 had head, one foot presenting, the other had feet and no head. I had to help with every one of them and was just lucky enough to be around when they started having trouble. 

The year before, I had a bad birthing. One nanny had triplets, the second baby presented backwards and came out fairly easily with some assistance, the last baby was trying to come out with the head, the feet were folded under and the kid got stuck in the birth canal. I had to reach in and move it back, then get it righted with one hand and let him come out. 

He wasn't breathing, so had to be rubbed vigorously. He also couldn't stand the first few days from being so folded under, so I had to get some of the colostrum from mom and bottle feed him goats milk. 

I've had some crazy times with goats! I used to have to drag them up and down the driveway while they tried to kill themselves flipping out to get them halterbroke to show them, that was pretty fun too though, lol!


----------



## Kayella

Goats can be so dumb sometimes!! I was kinda the goat whisperer in FFA  I spoiled my goats, but I got them to show perfectly!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## trainerunlimited

Ya, lol. Mine all hated me. I had to corner them every time to catch them, then they were fine. I used to put a horse halter on them and attach them to a 3 hole cinder block to pull up and down my driveway to build muscle. 

They would bawl, lay down, etc on the way up, then when I got to the top and turned them loose, they would run all the way down to their pen. Goofy goats! 

I agree they aren't the smarted animals, but are so cute and sweet when they want to be!


----------



## Kayella

I used a dog harness and attached a tire with two lead ropes!! We had a goat/lamb treadmill, but I think them pulling the tire was a lot better overall workout than the tread mill. Plus they hated it lol. Have you ever raised a lamb? My ewe lamb was dumber than a bag of rocks bahaha
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## trainerunlimited

Haha, my friend showed a pig, two goats, and a lamb Junior year. That thing could jump straight over you it seemed like! It had a death wish or something! I'm not good at things jumping towards my head, so wasn't the most helpful person to corner it, lol.


----------



## Kayella

Lol my senior year I raised three goats, a lamb, a pig, four turkeys, and eight rabbits at one time! It got pretty hectic. The turkeys were smarter than my lamb :/
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## trainerunlimited

Haha, you were pretty busy! I can just imagine what you looked like running around trying to get them all ready to show. 

Man, I had one goat the school year I got kicked in the face by a horse. I got out and worked that goat through thick and thin. Went in and won my class, but the judge told me not to pick the goat up to brace him. Well, ag teacher gave me a hug and said "keep doing what you are doing!" I missed Grand Champion because I picked the dang goat up! The judge looked at me, shook his head, and picked my nemesis(sp?)!!!!!


----------



## Kayella

With my first goat, I didn't even know how to drive until the day of show. I got fifth in class, and 12th auction spot, with a doe, with tipped horns! That was the first doe to place at my local livestock show. 

I have also learned to NEVER listen to my ag teacher. I raised ten goats, and went to prospect shows ALL the time, so I knew what I was doing. My last goat was for Houston, he was the smallest goat I ever had, came in at about 75 pounds. We had to turn weight cards in the day before show, and we had a four pound weigh back. I wanted to put my goat in at 73, so I could possibly get into the first class. I had a list of the weight classes from the past five years, and I have a feeling 73 would be the cutoff for class 1. My ag teacher told me to put him in at 74, so I begrudgingly did. Later on when they announced the weight classes, class 1 cut off at 73. You have no idea how ****ed I was at that point. When we were walking our goats around in the arena for exercise, my ag teacher knew I was upset and told me I needed to stop throwing a fit. I nearly punched him right then and there. Then, Alan Morgan, I believe, who is a renowned goat breeder, took a look at my goat the day before show, and told me I should definitely make sale, as long as I didn't drench my goat anymore. Well, the next day I was running a little late, so my teacher texted me and asked if he wanted me for him to feed my goat. I said sure, told him how much to feed him, and said NOTHING about drenching my goat. When I get there, my goat is the fattest I've ever seen him, bloated on feed and hay. My teacher lets me know he drenched my goat five times already, and wanted me to drench him a couple more times. He drenched my goat WITHOUT permission, even though he was RIGHT THERE when the guy told HIM and me not to drench my goat anymore. I drove my goat and felt his loin, it was complete mush. I was seriously about to give up at that point. But Houston is an all-slaughter show, so I showed him since he was going to go on the slaughter truck anyways. Now, Houston is the largest rodeo and livestock show in the world. There are over 1000 meat goats alone being shown in two days with more than 100 goats per class, and you only have 12 place in each class. That's ALOT of competition. The judge will pick 25 or so goats for the first sift, then narrow that down to the sale lot. With so many goats, if you have no chance of placing, your goat will be felt once on profile, and once side to side, and that's your only chance. Most goats get felt for two seconds and never looked at again. That judge stared my goat down for five minutes trying to decide i he wanted to pull him. I already knew he wasn't going to, but my heart sunk when he told the ring attendant to show the goats out. So we're lead through an aisle blocked off by workers to holding pens for the slaughter trucks, where we take their collars off and just walk away. So I let my goat go, and go sit down by his pen because I am seriously about to have an emotional breakbown and I hate crying in front of people. My teacher has the gall to rudely shove his hand in face and tell me I did a good job. I just walked off, I was hyperventilating because I was just seething from how much he screwed me over. I was still wearing my show clothes and number, so this lady working a stall asked me how my show went. She didn't even get through the whole question before I just broke down crying and ran to the bathroom. I hate his guts. I won grand champion with that goat TWICE at large prospect shows, with him being the smallest goat at the entire show. that goat would have placed, I guarantee it, if my teacher hadn't screwed it up. I seriously needed to vent about this, seeing as how no one but someone in the FFA will understand what I went through, and especially you with your experience. Sorry I wrote a book lol. I miss my Gator


----------



## trainerunlimited

Aww, it sucks to have something mess with your animals, making you lose! I've only shown in the Ft. Worth stock show (didn't so well, senior year was a blowoff year for me, didn't work any of them), Heart of Texas and the county show.

My first goat always had a belly on him, so you had to almost dehydrate him to get it off and RUN RUN RUN before the show. We also had to give him a powder to make him excrete more fluids, ALL these things to lose that dang belly, lol!

Well, the first year our second ag teacher was there, she was helping everyone with their goat, I had gone to lunch having finished everything before the afternoon show. What does she do? She drenches my dang goat I had walked/run for hours that morning to get the belly off! I did manage to pull off 7th place, but couldn't brace him very much because it would cause that dang belly to draw up really tight and noticeable, lol. After that, I was there every minute someone else was with my goat, or would walk it with me whereever I went, lol. I have never once not make the sale, other than senior year, when I got busy with other things and didn't show at all. My good goat died of a stomach ulcer a week before the show and I didn't bother showing my crappy backup goat.


----------



## trainerunlimited

Speaking of goats, Maya has not gone into full blown labor and is not showing discomfort at all anymore, so I think the kids must have been moving around getting ready and it was making her uncomfortable. She is hollowed out, so I know she is going to have them any day. Her mucus plug was expelled this morning.


----------



## Kayella

Yeah, I do not like people messing with my animals. I went and looked and found my own goats myself. The only goats my ag teacher got for me were two of my last five goats. One made 2nd in class and 10th auction spot, the other was my Houston goat. With my lamb, I got 2nd in class, and 4th auction spot. I was the only one from my school to place with a lamb, so it was a big "suck it" to my teacher seeing as how I got that lamb myself. Also, have you noticed how rare red goats are? I had two of them my senior year. I show at the youth expo in Humble and got third in class, even with my goat being the fattest, almost "too fat" lol. My friend, who got his goat from my teacher, was also in my class and got last in class. I ended up getting 1st reserve with my red goat, 16th place, because the boy in front of me just wouldn't drive his goat! So yeah, alot of ups and downs, but I loved it. My favorite was showmanship, which I ironically always got second in no matter what lol. I've only won showmanship a couple times, the rest I'd always get second.


----------



## Kayella

trainerunlimited said:


> Speaking of goats, Maya has not gone into full blown labor and is not showing discomfort at all anymore, so I think the kids must have been moving around getting ready and it was making her uncomfortable. She is hollowed out, so I know she is going to have them any day. Her mucus plug was expelled this morning.


By the way, I want to be a goat breeder/ag teacher when I get older. Just a little bit of info about me


----------



## trainerunlimited

Don't blame you there! I LOVE goats, particularily the babies. I always catch them and bring them in the house to hold for a few minutes the first few days, until they don't want to be caught anymore, lol! 

The three nannies we have now are decent sizes. I bought the two papered ones to hopefully raise some decent show goats, but I think I'm just going to be selling them as pairs. I'm stretched too thin with all the animals around here. 

Later down the road we'll be the top people to buy show stock from! We can always hope at least, LOL!


----------



## Kayella

Heck yeah! We'll team up and be the best goat breeders in Texas! Where are you in Texas, if you don't mind me asking. I'm in Pasadena, right outside of Houston.


----------



## trainerunlimited

I'm currently in Coolidge, the tiniest town EVER, but we are most likely relocating to our permanent home outside of Corsicana, tx. 

Houston is a good 4-5 hours away from me, I think. I went to see a Clinton Anderson tour right outside Houston, can't remember what the town was called, started with a C, lol. 

If you were closer and had a horse ready to ride, i'd say we should meet up and go trail riding. Hardly anyone around here wants to ride around, lol. I also like to go to horse/cow/goat sales and check out what they have.


----------



## countryryder

We raise sheep (believe me,they aren't as dumb as people make them out to be,lol),and our girls are due to start dropping babies in about a week.So exciting! I love this time of year on the farm, with all the babies around!  No matter how many years I do this,it never gets old..


----------



## Kayella

My dad has some land in Kempner, which is near Copperas Cove/Killeen area. I'd love to move there and be in the country, but right now I'm stuck in Stinkadena. I do have two horses right now that are broke to ride, but one is really skiddish,and the other is really stupid lol

ETA: All of our show lambs were stupid. Apparently they wisen with age?


----------



## trainerunlimited

countryryder said:


> We raise sheep (believe me,they aren't as dumb as people make them out to be,lol),and our girls are due to start dropping babies in about a week.So exciting! I love this time of year on the farm!  No matter how many years I do this,it never gets old..


 
How cute!!!! I love being around baby animals of any kind! Feel free to post some pics here so we can see them when they arrive!!!


----------



## countryryder

Will do! And you'll have to show of your kids when they arrive too.


----------



## trainerunlimited

Kayella said:


> My dad has some land in Kempner, which is near Copperas Cove/Killeen area. I'd love to move there and be in the country, but right now I'm stuck in Stinkadena. I do have two horses right now that are broke to ride, but one is really skiddish,and the other is really stupid lol
> 
> ETA: All of our show lambs were stupid. Apparently they wisen with age?


Haha, thats gotta suck! I had a horse one time who, when she spooked, would do a 180 and fly in the opposite direction. She would react before you could get a hold of her to keep her from going on a suicide run by the side of the road in the ditch, lol. She pretended to be scared of everything when she wanted to go back home, lol.


----------



## trainerunlimited

countryryder said:


> Will do! And you'll have to show of your kids when they arrive too.


Sure will! Earlier, I thought I'd have some pics to show by now, guess not, lol!


----------



## countryryder

Kayella said:


> ETA: All of our show lambs were stupid. Apparently they wisen with age?


Lol.  Some depends on the breed.And also,if you learn how they're "wired",their instincts,ect. some of the things they do make more sense.I had to do a report on sheep in school,and just taking care of them every day,I've learned a thing or two about them.. They're a pain to milk though! lol.


----------



## Kayella

We put $2,000 worth of training into our mare, but we can't reach the leg cues he taught! She's a the stupid, stubborn one. I don't like being rough with the bit, it's just a simple snaffle bit, and she's not too bad. She's barn sour, though, and if you try to turn her away she gets irritated. And when he gets irritated, she has a tendency to buck :?


----------



## TexasBlaze

Ive got two club lambs due in the next week also xD And im in Tx. Whoo! Anyways, i only showed lambs my junior and senior year. First years judge based lambs off the SIZE only. The closer to 140 the better. My lamb was the best built however she was small so we didnt make the sale. THEN the next year i got the BIGGEST longest leanest lamb i could find. She still has great confo but she has a dip right before her hips. My big lamb was right at 140 the next year and again, no dice in the sale, but i showed my first lamb as a breeder and beat two ewes that were both in Houston the year before. x.X


----------



## trainerunlimited

Kayella said:


> We put $2,000 worth of training into our mare, but we can't reach the leg cues he taught! She's a the stupid, stubborn one. I don't like being rough with the bit, it's just a simple snaffle bit, and she's not too bad. She's barn sour, though, and if you try to turn her away she gets irritated. And when he gets irritated, she has a tendency to buck :?


 
I've ridden so many barn sour horses! It sucks, lol. I feel your pain! The mare my mom now owns whom I haven't broke to ride yet will probably try some of that stuff. She is very codependent. Josie could care less other than she will watch if the other one is making all sorts of noise running around everywhere.


----------



## Kayella

Yay Texas!! And FFA! Whoo!


----------



## Kayella

trainerunlimited said:


> I've ridden so many barn sour horses! It sucks, lol. I feel your pain! The mare my mom now owns whom I haven't broke to ride yet will probably try some of that stuff. She is very codependent. Josie could care less other than she will watch if the other one is making all sorts of noise running around everywhere.


I remember we first got our horses when I was ten. My dad would tack up our welsh pony and take him all the way down to our old 2 acre pasture. We'd hop on and just hold on to the saddle horn and our pony would just mosey on back to the barn lol. He's a cutie, but he likes to side-step when we try to mount him!


----------



## countryryder

TexasBlaze said:


> Ive got two club lambs due in the next week also xD And im in Tx. Whoo! Anyways, i only showed lambs my junior and senior year. First years judge based lambs off the SIZE only. The closer to 140 the better. My lamb was the best built however she was small so we didnt make the sale. THEN the next year i got the BIGGEST longest leanest lamb i could find. She still has great confo but she has a dip right before her hips. My big lamb was right at 140 the next year and again, no dice in the sale, but i showed my first lamb as a breeder and beat two ewes that were both in Houston the year before. x.X


Sweet,another sheep person!  What breed do you have?


----------



## TexasBlaze

Ive got three hampshire/suffolk crosses. Two ewes and one ooold ram. I showed both the ewes but the ram i bought strictly for breeding. Paid a pretty penny for the old guy but he's got an extensive record of kids that have placed in big shows.


----------



## countryryder

trainerunlimited said:


> I've ridden so many barn sour horses! It sucks, lol. I feel your pain! The mare my mom now owns whom I haven't broke to ride yet will probably try some of that stuff. She is very codependent. Josie could care less other than she will watch if the other one is making all sorts of noise running around everywhere.


My one mare isn't barn sour in the normal sense of always trying to get back to her buddy or the corral,but she sure makes alot of noise when I take her for a ride by herself; squealing like a pig,literally, whinnying and bellowing at the top of her lungs,I practically need ear plugs! lol


----------



## countryryder

TexasBlaze said:


> Ive got three hampshire/suffolk crosses. Two ewes and one ooold ram. I showed both the ewes but the ram i bought strictly for breeding. Paid a pretty penny for the old guy but he's got an extensive record of kids that have placed in big shows.



Cool! We've got mixed breeds as well,Charrolais/Suffolk/Romanov crosses.Used to have purebred Columbias,but they were monsters and too big for me and my mom to handle.(you could literally ride them,they were that big). Have around 20 ewes,and just sold our ram.


----------



## Kayella

I've always loved Southdowns. They're not that common, but they're so cute and fluffy!!


----------



## TexasBlaze

My best friend showed a southdown last year. Almost sold the ewe to me but decided not too. Now she's got a caboness lamb.... and im absolutely POSITIVE she woulnt sell that one to me LOL


----------



## sommsama09

Voted and also subbing


----------



## trainerunlimited

I really want to become a one stop shop for FFA/4H'ers and breed show lambs, goats, and a couple club calves, who knows what will happen in the future, lol!


----------



## Kayella

There's no store tailored exclusively to FFA/4H! It's depressing, cause no store has all the stuff you need, so you ALWAYS have to hunt around for stuff :/


----------



## trainerunlimited

I remember my first show goat. I didn't know anything about goats and wasn't warned what we needed. We ended up driving an hour to buy a goat halter/lead and chain to show him in. Once I'd shown a while, I told my feed store it would be great if they would keep some stuff on hand, so they stocked up with the basics!


----------



## Kayella

I've driven five hours away to BUY a goat lol. I love Steinhauser's in Alvin, and there's Tractor Supply in Alvin, and also a new store that's run by the Aunique Gypsy Vanner ranch place. Their horses are absolutely breath taking, and I love their store!


----------



## trainerunlimited

The farthest we've ever gotten was about 2- 2 1/2 hrs away in Joshua. I never picked my own goat. I can pick a good goat from a bad, but the little things that make some goats better prospects than others are lost on me, lol. 

Maya looks like she is ok, which is a lot better than a breach, like I originally thought! I'll post some pics when she has those babies! Sorry for the false alarm, but the conversation was good from it!


----------



## Kayella

It's okay! I haven't talked about goats in forever, so it's refreshing  My usual breeder lives in Cleveland/Spring. R.O. Hall is his name, and I got majority of my goats from him. I'd go out a couple times before I actually bought them to see how well they grew, and I'd always pick to best 3-4 from his crop and narrow it down to however many I needed.


----------



## SunnyDraco

My mom refused to raise goats, but we did have some sheep. The first lamb we had quickly became a favorite. He went around the yard eating all the dandelion flowers (which my dad loved) and he stayed out of the garden that wasn't fenced (which my mom loved). We also rode the sheep, usually just the boys. Leading them around giving rides to other adolescent and teenage girls. Very friendly and tame, easy to catch and would hang out at the house without any fences. The only problem we had was with the ram, who got really cranky when he got old. Used to get him to back down by threatening to kick him, but when that no longer worked, he was sent to auction. His name was "lovingly" given, Ramalongadingdong. Big black ram, best used for riding. What else are rams good for?!? LOL

Looking forward to seeing pictures of your kids, when they finally arrive. Babies are so cute 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## countryryder

SunnyDraco said:


> My mom refused to raise goats, but we did have some sheep. The first lamb we had quickly became a favorite. He went around the yard eating all the dandelion flowers (which my dad loved) and he stayed out of the garden that wasn't fenced (which my mom loved). We also rode the sheep, usually just the boys. Leading them around giving rides to other adolescent and teenage girls. Very friendly and tame, easy to catch and would hang out at the house without any fences. The only problem we had was with the ram, who got really cranky when he got old. Used to get him to back down by threatening to kick him, but when that no longer worked, he was sent to auction. His name was "lovingly" given, Ramalongadingdong. Big black ram, best used for riding. What else are rams good for?!? LOL
> 
> Looking forward to seeing pictures of your kids, when they finally arrive. Babies are so cute
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


The ram we just sold wasn't old,but he sure was cranky! Constantly charging at people,and smacking him under the chin or across the legs only made him even more mad. He was always trying to smack you,really annoying! His name was Dodge,as in the Dodge Ram truck,lol, but it fit him more in the fact that you were always having to dodge as he tried to butt you.He had good bloodlines,so we kept him around for a while,but finally sold him to bring in fresh blood.I was kinda glad to see him go.. Actually,really glad.


----------



## trainerunlimited

I went to the goat/sheep sale a couple months ago and always like to talk to people there. One guy brought in a Kiko buck who was MASSIVE! I asked him why he brought him in, he said he was keeping some of the bucks nannies. Well, I walked past his stall and BING, he rammed into it with all his might. The fence actually made a pinging sound and lasted a couple seconds. After that, the guy came up and said his wife was pinned in the shed by the guy. He was nice until it was rutting time, which it was! He advised me to to buy him, like I was going to anyways, lol.


----------



## SunnyDraco

countryryder said:


> The ram we just sold wasn't old,but he sure was cranky! Constantly charging at people,and smacking him under the chin or across the legs only made him even more mad. He was always trying to smack you,really annoying! His name was Dodge,as in the Dodge Ram truck,lol, but it fit him more in the fact that you were always having to dodge as he tried to butt you.He had good bloodlines,so we kept him around for a while,but finally sold him to bring in fresh blood.I was kinda glad to see him go.. Actually,really glad.


Ours was in with the girls and we wanted to play with the sheep all the time, so we had to deal with the ram. The breaking point was actually literal. My dad broke a 2x4 over his skull and he still didn't want to back down. That was when he got hauled to the next auction. 

My mom then got a Suffolk ram just be breed the ewes and sold him after his duty was done. My sister got a little boy out of her ewe that she bottle fed (the mom died a few days after birth) and named him Miracle. He followed her faithfully wherever she went for the next few years. He was useless as a male, so he went to a livestock auction where he would become mutton when my family moved out of state and only the horses and dog were going with the move. He rode in the back of the suburban to the auction and followed my sister around the sale yard with nothing on him. Sheep can be pretty stupid, but they can also be quite smart 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## countryryder

SunnyDraco said:


> Ours was in with the girls and we wanted to play with the sheep all the time, so we had to deal with the ram. The breaking point was actually literal. My dad broke a 2x4 over his skull and he still didn't want to back down. That was when he got hauled to the next auction.
> 
> My mom then got a Suffolk ram just be breed the ewes and sold him after his duty was done. My sister got a little boy out of her ewe that she bottle fed (the mom died a few days after birth) and named him Miracle. He followed her faithfully wherever she went for the next few years. He was useless as a male, so he went to a livestock auction where he would become mutton when my family moved out of state and only the horses and dog were going with the move. He rode in the back of the suburban to the auction and followed my sister around the sale yard with nothing on him. Sheep can be pretty stupid, but they can also be quite smart
> _Posted via Mobile Device_




We quite often end up with bottle lambs because of ewes having large multiple births and not enough milk to fed everyone.They're alot of fun,most of the time.lol. I remember one year I had five bottle babies,and feeding time was a rodeo trying to feed them all at once.I would have two bottles in each hand and one between my knees,it worked great until they got older and stronger,then when they butted at the bottles they would go flying,milk spraying everywhere. Finally rigged up a milk pail with nipples on it and that worked much better.But yes,bottle babes turn into your shadow,because to them you're mom,so they follow you everywhere and let you do pretty much whatever with them.


----------



## trainerunlimited

Just another update! Maya was trying to trick me into drastic measures yesterday because the vets weren't available. She is not in labor and is fine, but her flesh besides her tail head is ultra mushy and her back end is ready to explode. The bad thing is that she doesn't like anyone near her or to even look at her, so will probably have them in the middle of the night! 

Josie has a small bag today!!!! I've been checking her everyday to no avail, but she's finally got some puffyness in there! She also kept walking off from me and irritated me enough to put a halter on her and tie her up for a few minutes. It did her some good, she hasn't been tied for any amount of time for a while. =)

Oh, I forgot to mention I added a poll, so everyone vote!!! I think I'm going to have a small prize for the winner/s, don't know what yet though! Any ideas?


----------



## TexasBlaze

xD you said to add babies when mommas had em. She's not a horse but she sure is cute!! A little girl!!! Have one more momma waitin to pop but im expecting doubles with her.


----------



## trainerunlimited

Too cute!!!! Mom looks like a massive sheep, lol. Congrats!!! My goats are teasing me, no babies yet!!!


----------



## TexasBlaze

Her mom isnt actually that massive ;D she's got a smaller ribcage and she's a leaner type horse. Always had a huge metabolism so when she started getting fat i knew she was bred. She only had a single but its a healthy, nursing single whom the first time mom is caring for excellently which has me happy. I wasnt there for the birth so im just glad it all went okay for the baby! We quickly got it warm enough for her. She's gonna be a blue like her mom too! Thats a recessive gene in sheep.


----------



## SunnyDraco

TexasBlaze said:


> Her mom isnt actually that massive ;D she's got a smaller ribcage and she's a leaner type horse. Always had a huge metabolism so when she started getting fat i knew she was bred. She only had a single but its a healthy, nursing single whom the first time mom is caring for excellently which has me happy. I wasnt there for the birth so im just glad it all went okay for the baby! We quickly got it warm enough for her. She's gonna be a *blue like her mom too! Thats a recessive gene in sheep*.


is that what it is called? Never knew... We had some lambs born black and stay black, and then a lamb born black (named her Blacky) and then she had a white body as an adult.


----------



## countryryder

Aww,she's cute! Can't wait for ours to start arriving;we sure have some big bellies out there in the sheep pen this year! There are some new additions in the brooder house though;one of our hens is in the process of hatching her eggs,there were two new chickies under her this morning,little balls of fluff.


----------



## rbarlo32

Our sheep are due end of march if they take and one due late in late june she is a first time mum and teh ram is last years lamb. Getting a mit nervous for them and not looking forwards to lamb watch ZzZz


----------



## Northernstar

rbarlo32 said:


> Our sheep are due end of march if they take and one due late in late june she is a first time mum and teh ram is last years lamb. Getting a mit nervous for them and not looking forwards to lamb watch ZzZz


Best of luck to you, and catch up on your sleep now while you can


----------



## trainerunlimited

TexasBlaze said:


> Her mom isnt actually that massive ;D she's got a smaller ribcage and she's a leaner type horse. Always had a huge metabolism so when she started getting fat i knew she was bred. She only had a single but its a healthy, nursing single whom the first time mom is caring for excellently which has me happy. I wasnt there for the birth so im just glad it all went okay for the baby! We quickly got it warm enough for her. She's gonna be a blue like her mom too! Thats a recessive gene in sheep.


 
Must be the pic then, she looked HUGE! The lamb looks like a very nice size as well!


----------



## countryryder

No baby goats yet?


----------



## trainerunlimited

Nope! They are ready any time now, but are making me wait!

Josie is looking super bred as well compared to a month ago when I started her thread! 

What do y'all think of having a small prize for the winner/s of her foal color/sex poll? Im thinking a cute pic of the foal with a small bag of treats or something like that.


----------



## Northernstar

trainerunlimited said:


> Nope! They are ready any time now, but are making me wait!
> 
> Josie is looking super bred as well compared to a month ago when I started her thread!
> 
> What do y'all think of having a small prize for the winner/s of her foal color/sex poll? Im thinking a cute pic of the foal with a small bag of treats or something like that.


I think most would agree that the best prize will be in all the wonderful photos you'll share!!!


----------



## trainerunlimited

Haha, I can definitely pretty much promise new pics daily til he/she gets to be at least a couple weeks old =)


----------



## Kayella

The little lamb is so fluffy!! Blues were very rare in the FFA for people showing medium-wools. I guess they were kinda looked down upon, like red goats. I had two red goats my senior year, and did just fine, though 

Maybe the winner could get some exclusive photos/videos of the baby?


----------



## trainerunlimited

I was on a horse forum years ago and won a picture and frame for picking the foals color/sex. She was a cremello filly! 

Red goats are definitely not the norm! Things have probably changed since I used to show 4 years ago, lol.


----------



## Kayella

trainerunlimited said:


> I was on a horse forum years ago and won a picture and frame for picking the foals color/sex. She was a cremello filly!
> 
> Red goats are definitely not the norm! Things have probably changed since I used to show 4 years ago, lol.


See, I think that'd be neat. Except, not many people online are willing to give out their addresses. :?

I showed my red goats in October 2010 at Harris County and Youth Expo, and if I remember correctly, they were the only red goats. Paints and reds are becoming more common, though, in my book. My breeder's 2008-09 crops were all standard boers, then the next year I'm surprised half his crop was red/paint. And he's a very traditional breeder, bringing over some of the very first Boers from Africa.


----------



## trainerunlimited

I think the next thing I am going to try to do is show ABGA shows, but I don't like to start out on the bottom, so am going to wait until I can afford a really nice 100% doe/nanny. Or a nice billy whom I can show and register his kids. I really like paints and solid reds/blacks. Love the color! I've had a paint boer doe (not papered, so most likely crossed with something a couple generations back) that looking like a wild looking bay tob/ovr horse!


----------



## trainerunlimited

Hey guys, I have an update on Maya the goat! She hurt her back end somehow yesterday and is walking very stilted and of COURSE she would go into labor with an injury! She had two boys whom are nice a big. One is a solid red, he made it and was walking around by himself. The other was a traditional red headed boy whom didn't make it. Maya can't get up and down easily (or at all sometimes when trying to get up) and couldn't get over there to clean the baby, so it suffocated if the eyes open and tongue hanging out are an indication. It would have been a gorgeous baby! No pics for now, I'm waiting for the red boy to nurse. I can only think if I had gone out there earlier to check on the goats, I would have been able to save the traditional colored boy. So sad!!!!


----------



## Janni9

*Let me know what color your baby is I think buckskin, I have a dun gelding out of my dun mare and x a gray/blk stallion I got two foals from that cross. One bay, one dun. So your chances are you should get a buckskin or maybe a bay. My gelding is a lt. bay dun, beautiful along with his disposition. And most of all let me know if your mare still has her foal.*


----------



## trainerunlimited

Here are a couple pics! I put them in a small pen, the little red boy kept running away from mom, so figured it would be easier for her to stay with him. They are going to the vet this afternoon when they are back from lunch. Still waiting for him to nurse, but I've left them alone for a while. Mom doesn't want to try and pass the placenta when I'm around. She is also staying up, I think she knows she can't get back up hardly if she lays back down. Hopefully I won't get bad news at the vets and not have to bottle feed this little guy! I'd love it if he can stay with mom! 




























I'll keep everyone updated with what is going on! Milky is next to have babies and will be within a week behind Maya. Have good thoughts for Maya and her little one!


----------



## trainerunlimited

Janni9 said:


> *Let me know what color your baby is I think buckskin, I have a dun gelding out of my dun mare and x a gray/blk stallion I got two foals from that cross. One bay, one dun. So your chances are you should get a buckskin or maybe a bay. My gelding is a lt. bay dun, beautiful along with his disposition. And most of all let me know if your mare still has her foal.*


She is still pregnant, lol. As much as I would like a buckskin, a palomino would probably be more likely in this cross. The stallion is a chestnut, who knows what color it will be, lol! I just hope for a healthy foal. Wishing for a certain color doesn't work for me, lol.


----------



## Janni9

*Very true, my sabino paint was bred to a chestnut overo, got twins one looked like the sire, the other wasn't quite full grown, both fillies, but my mre lost them, so I bred her to a red dun and got a dun filly, bred her to a blk/gray and got a bay colt and a lt bay dun colt, I wanted a filly, but I got a gem in this last baby he will be 5 Mar. 19th.*
*I just love him, he is so smart and sweet.*


----------



## amp23

Awh he is so cute! A friend of mine had a few goats born at her house a while back and I loved them! Do you know what you will name him?


----------



## countryryder

Aww,what a cutie!Could Maya have pinched a nerve? We've had that happen with our pregnant ewes before.Similar symptoms to your goat's:walking funny,trouble getting up/down,go down and can't get up,ect.For us,usually it happened within days of their lambing,and was due to all the loosening and shifting going on inside as their bodies got ready to give birth.It almost always would seem to correct itself a few days after the babies were born and all the muscles,ect. in their hind ends tightened back up again.. Too bad about losing the one;don't beat yourself up about it though,I've played the "what if" game many times myself when I've lost lambs/ewes,but it's just the way it happens sometimes.


----------



## trainerunlimited

I'm not going to name him. We don't name the boys because, chances are, they will go for meat! That is exactly what happened, Country! She has been walking differently almost a week, starting when I thought she was going to give birth the first time, lol. She got really bad yesterday, but is already improving now. She gets up/down weakly, but she can do it! 

The little guy is dry, she is being very patient, but he is a "dummy kid" meaning he doesn't get where to nurse, lol. I held him in my lap on the way to the vet's office. I didn't want mom to fall on him or have him slung across the trailer, etc. He kept trying to nurse my forearm, lol. He loves trying to nurse mom's face, but just doesn't get that giving kisses doesn't mean he gets the goods, lol! 

I have to milk about 10cc's every four hours and give it to him until he either starts nursing on his own, or has to be pulled for a bottle baby. He sure is a growthy guy and big. 

Maya still hasn't passed the placenta, but the vet said she would. He said if she doesn't by tomorrow morning, bring her back in! I was hoping he would give her a shot to go ahead and cause contractions to pass it, but he want to wait! Thank you you guys! I hate it when an animal doesn't make it, but you're right! What happens, happens sometimes! Milky, Maya's three year old daughter will have one within the next week!


----------



## TexasBlaze

I know how you feel T.U. I have decided not to name my little girl because i know i will be selling her in six months. I bred them to show and i cant show anymore. Thankfully i have a friend and a niece who lives with me who BOTH want a baby so i know at least TWO of my hopefully three babies (mom preggo with either twins or triplets) will go to a home with someone whom i can still see them with. Cant promise theyll be taken care of AFTER they show, but ive done the best i can for em. Ive played with my little girl so much that she thinks im her playmate haha! She'll be a great pet for a little kid after she shows.


----------



## trainerunlimited

TexasBlaze said:


> I know how you feel T.U. I have decided not to name my little girl because i know i will be selling her in six months. I bred them to show and i cant show anymore. Thankfully i have a friend and a niece who lives with me who BOTH want a baby so i know at least TWO of my hopefully three babies (mom preggo with either twins or triplets) will go to a home with someone whom i can still see them with. Cant promise theyll be taken care of AFTER they show, but ive done the best i can for em. Ive played with my little girl so much that she thinks im her playmate haha! She'll be a great pet for a little kid after she shows.


 
What do y'all sell your baby girls for? I might be a player for a couple in a couple months if we get the house we are looking at. I'd love to raise sheep and goats. They are a LOT easier to handle than cattle, lol. 

Yep, goats aren't something a lot of people want for pets, especially big ones, lol. The only thing I can say is if he has to be a bottle baby, I will get him started then sell him. People who buy bottle babies usually keep them, at least the ones I've sold bottle babies to still have theirs, big brats and all, lol.

Off to school! I'm sure in between drying off an icky baby and messing with mom, and messing with horses and holding the boy in my lap, I'll smell extra "nice" for class tonight, ugh!


----------



## Northernstar

He's a precious little guy! Thanks for sharing photos so quickly - good luck with mom's placenta, etc. Hope everything continues smoothly


----------



## SunnyDraco

Call him Firefly, or something simple. LOL He is a cutie, even if he is a bit dim 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TexasBlaze

My babies are all bred to show. I showed their moms and their dad is from one of the best breeders in the nation. The boys will be cut and the wethers and the ewes will be sold to show homes. Their pretty little tails have to be docked and they need their scrapes tags and all that fun stuff but they will be well cared for until the show at least.


----------



## countryryder

Glad Maya is doing a little better! I wouldn't be too worried about the placenta yet, it's taken a whole day before for some of our ewes to pass theirs,and I suspect goats are similar.. It's a good sign that the little guy at least has the sucking instinct,hopefully he'll catch on to nursing off of mom. You could try tucking a finger into the corner of his mouth to open it slightly and then squirt milk from the Maya's teat into his mouth and tuck the teat into his open mouth at the same time. (umm,don't know if that makes any sense,I've done it many times but it's harder to explain than I thought,lol).Sometimes if they get the taste in their mouth they'll instinctively latch on.


----------



## TexasBlaze

We had to do that with my little girl. The mother was a first timer and until the time she had her was cautious about her teats. Everytime the baby tried to nurse she would swing around and start licking her and wouldnt let her out of her sight. I got a friend of mine who had raised babies and shown with me (and rides horses and raises cows and basically my best friend) and she came over to see my cutie and i held the mom while she directed the baby to the nipple and got her latched on. We had to hold the mom the entire first feeding or she'd swing around and sniff the baby but the next time we went out to help the baby eat she was up suckling by herself and mom was letting her.


----------



## Janni9

*Hey how about a llama or an alpaca. I had a llama an I just loved her she and my dun mare were buddies.I bought her when my 20 yr. old sabino paint died, my dun mare was her daughter, so Annie was lonely, so I saw this llama forsale and I bought her. They ate together fed each other. Then I had to move and board my horse out so I gave my llama to someone that had older llamas. She was 12 yrs. old when I gave her away. Same age as my mare. Llamas are cool, they'll protect your sheep and your goats.*


----------



## Kayella

TexasBlaze said:


> My babies are all bred to show. I showed their moms and their dad is from one of the best breeders in the nation. The boys will be cut and the wethers and the ewes will be sold to show homes. Their pretty little tails have to be docked and they need their scrapes tags and all that fun stuff but they will be well cared for until the show at least.


Would these happen to be Texas breeders? My last goat was a Chandler goat, and he did very well in all of the prospect shows. Hutto goats are also freaking beasts, for the record.

Also, I love the little goat!! My goat Chevy was just as red as he is. My other red goat, Aladdin, was more of a brown color, and had a few white markings, and a dorsal stripe :lol: Here's a picture of him as a baby, sorry it's a bit small:


----------



## Kayella

Since we're on the topic of goats, I can show y'all my last four goats  There was Barracuda, or just Cuda, my traditional goat. Then Chevy, my big red chunky monkey, and Aladdin, my little idiot. I have pictures of all of them on show day. Then lastly, my Houston goat, Gator. The first picture is of a showmanship show a week before Houston, with my mom incorrectly setting him up. Then the last picure is show day with my ag teacher. You can see how much a difference occurred in just one week.


----------



## trainerunlimited

Love the pics!

Maya has passed her placenta, and the little boy is nursing on his own. I gave him a couple doses last night of milk when he still wasn't finding it then decided to have a super hungry baby in the morning. 

He got with it sometime last night, probably when he was starving lol. One thing I can say about him, he was born very lively and is a fighter, even with everything that happened yesterday! I'll try and get some pics of him today, my camera wont focus in low light situations, so takes crappy photos, lol. 

Josie is at 309 days today!!!


----------



## trainerunlimited

Some pics at 24 hours old! He wasn't too happy being where he was, I was talking to him and he kept coming over to see me, lol. I guess our time in the truck going to and from the vet has bonded us a little bit, lol.


----------



## Kayella

He is freaking adorable!! I looove those long ears :lol:


----------



## SunnyDraco

He is so cute! Looks super happy as he is coming to you 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## trainerunlimited

I have to look back at the dates I had my billies. If he were crossbred, he should have had short/funky ears. I may have gotten lucky with both and have purebred Boer/South African Boer kids. Show Prospects if they are!!!! 

I think it is good he likes people, if I do have to pull him for any reason, he should be very easy to start on a bottle. 

Thanks guys! I'm just glad so far he and mom are ok. Mom is weak getting up/staying up, but she is doing better than before she kidded out. She lays down a lot, so I doubt he is getting everything he wants, but hes getting something!


----------



## Kayella

trainerunlimited said:


> I have to look back at the dates I had my billies. If he were crossbred, he should have had short/funky ears. I may have gotten lucky with both and have purebred Boer/South African Boer kids. Show Prospects if they are!!!!
> 
> I think it is good he likes people, if I do have to pull him for any reason, he should be very easy to start on a bottle.
> 
> Thanks guys! I'm just glad so far he and mom are ok. Mom is weak getting up/staying up, but she is doing better than before she kidded out. She lays down a lot, so I doubt he is getting everything he wants, but hes getting something!


From the looks of how thick his legs are, he's gonna be a big boy! Nice, big feet, too. He looks pretty nice in the chest, but his shoulder blades aren't square. I'd love to see how he fills out  Glad he's doing okay!


----------



## trainerunlimited

Kayella said:


> From the looks of how thick his legs are, he's gonna be a big boy! Nice, big feet, too. He looks pretty nice in the chest, but his shoulder blades aren't square. I'd love to see how he fills out  Glad he's doing okay!


I think the uneven-ness you are seeing, is his walking towards me, maybe not though! I'd be thrilled even if he isn't show quality, at least he'll bring more money at market being so heavy boned. Updates as he grows, lol.


----------



## trainerunlimited

Josie is 310 days today, whoohoo!! She is doing great, her bag will get a little swelling, then disappear, so will probably be one of those mares who bags up right before foaling, lol. I'll take pics soon!

Forgot to mention Maya the goat is improving daily and the kid is healthy and strong. He talks a LOT when nursing, so I can always tell when he's out there getting a drink, lol.

The other nanny, Milky, is starting to hollow out in her flank area, so will have hers anytime! Her bag is HUGE, just like her belly! She had triplets her first set and raised them all. I expect at least twins from her, she has the biggest belly on a bred nanny I've ever seen!

The puppies are going to start going to their new homes next Monday! I'm going to miss them, but won't miss the cleanup, lol! =)


----------



## trainerunlimited

*Baby Overload!*

Here is Milky, Maya's daughter, who is due any day now, but is making me wait!










Maya's boy is 4 days old. Both are improving rapidly and are going great!
His little legs are straightening out and he is looking good! He wouldn't hold still very long, lol.




























Here are the weim pups at 5 1/2 weeks old. They aren't as innocent as they look! They are pretty much heathens when they are playing, lol. 



















And Lastly, Here is Josie at 311 days! She had a small bag, so I grabbed some pics! Kadie is finally not looking like a bag of bones anymore, so she gets to make an appearance as well =)









































































She still isn't showing from the back any, but is getting rather rotund, lol!

Whoops, added the same pic twice, lol!!!! Also, please disregard the piece of cattle panel on the ground behind the goat kid. I use that to round em up and I didn't put it up last time I used it, lol.


----------



## countryryder

I'm jealous of the green grass!It's snow and coldness here.Funny thing is, we've,for the most part,been having a very mild winter,but now that 'tis the season for babies to be born,in rolls the winter weather.Murphy's law,of course.lol.


----------



## trainerunlimited

Haha, yep, its starting to grow out here, which is great! Hopefully the dang hay prices will go down this summer =)


----------



## Kayella

The little guy's looking good! Can't wait to see what he looks like in a month. His shoulders definitely look more square in the pic. Also, a man told me that you can judge how much muscling the goat will have by how long their "twist" is. You know the little, long v-shaped bald patch on their butt? The longer it is, the more muscling they're supposedly going to have.

And Josie is gorgeous!!


----------



## trainerunlimited

I just had to share playtime with one of the puppies, they are too cute!




























Please excuse the laundry on the floor. She grabbed my pants and drug them off the bed. I am a culprit of leaving my used socks on the floor, which she had great fun chewing =)


----------



## amp23

Soooo cute!!


----------



## Kayella

They're such cute little chunky monkeys!!


----------



## sommsama09

Hurry up and foal already Josie lol  Shes so pretty - i love the silvery grey in her mane! Do you have any pictures of the sire?


----------



## countryryder

Well,we've started lambing now,and as promised,here's a quick pic of one of the new arrivals.


----------



## trainerunlimited

Aww, that baby is so CUTE! Milky, Maya's daughter foaled (I mean Kidded, lol) out this afternoon. She had twins, a boy and girl. It was a textbook delivery. She did need a little bitty bit of help passing the bucks head and shoulders, the lil girl slid right out, lol.




























Maya is also looking a lot better, her kid is just the friendliest little boy! He will be a week old tomorrow!



















And here are a couple shots of one of the pups playing with Daddy.




























Josie still has a little bag going on. I actually got on her with a halter/lead and walked her around a bit today. Thats how I caught Milky going into labor, lol. Josie has gone from dragging her feet to being very energetic again, so who knows what she is thinking, lol. I made her stand tied a while also, just for the heck of it. No pics of her, I was too involved with the little uns. =) 

She is shedding like crazy right now, so is starting to change her looks a little bit. I can't WAIT for her to have her baby! We are under 30 days away now~!


----------



## trainerunlimited

BTW, I don't think these kids are going to be show kids. Milky definitely had crossbred kids, so I bet Maya's kid is that a way too!


----------



## minihorse927

subbing!!! Love the goat kids and the pups, so cute.


----------



## SunnyDraco

Puppies and kids make a wonderful distraction while we wait for a healthy, energetic foal 

Keep the pictures coming!


----------



## Kayella

There's really no solid "your goat needs to be pure boer" rule. My big red goat was half spanish, actually and you can't really tell. It definitely contributed to his large size, and his lack of being able to gain enough leg muscle. But no one ever questioned him and he fit in just fine. I can see that one of Millky's babies has the traditional boer head markings  Whenever they were first bringing boers over from Africa, if they didn't have the facial marking, they were not brought to America.


----------



## trainerunlimited

When they get older, Ill post more pics and get your opinion on whether they should be auction or show goats, Kayella.


----------



## Kayella

No problem!! I can tell at 1-2 months if they'll be any potential.


----------



## trainerunlimited

Well, the pups are starting to head to their homes today. One has left and three other families are heading this way shortly. I'm already missing them, they are my babies, lol. I've got some pics of Josie's bag, she has changed quite a bit from the last set of pics of her teats. I guess she is going to bag up regularily. I'll post some pics soon!~


----------



## Kansas Spice Girl

Cant wait^^^^ lol I never thought I would be excited to see horse boobies ****


----------



## Kayella

Kansas Spice Girl said:


> Cant wait^^^^ lol I never thought I would be excited to see horse boobies ****


Just the way you worded this, I found hilarious! :rofl: And talked like Yoda, I did lol


----------



## trainerunlimited

Well, 4 out of 7 pups are gone. We'll see if any more will leave before this weekend. One lady may come back and get another pup, she absolutely fell in love with them! Here are the pics of Josie. She is starting to look like she doesn't have much of a butt, lol. Her bag is a lot bigger than the previous pics!

Still nothing from behind









Side shot









Belly shot from underneath









And teat shot. See what I mean, lol?


----------



## trainerunlimited

Josie is officially 318 days in foal today! She is keeping her bag and going back and forth from following me around while I'm outside to ignoring me, lol. I can't wait to see this baby! 

Also, has anyone heard of Kony 2012 on youtube? Its huge and so sad!

Maya and Milky might have homes tomorrow and we still have three pups, but one is supposed to go home this weekend. Cross your fingers, lol!

We are close enough now, I feel like I have to read my entire copy of Blessed are the Broodmares again to freshen up, lol!


----------



## Kansas Spice Girl

trainerunlimited said:


> Josie is officially 318 days in foal today! She is keeping her bag and going back and forth from following me around while I'm outside to ignoring me, lol. I can't wait to see this baby!
> 
> Also, has anyone heard of Kony 2012 on youtube? Its huge and so sad!
> 
> Maya and Milky might have homes tomorrow and we still have three pups, but one is supposed to go home this weekend. Cross your fingers, lol!
> 
> We are close enough now, I feel like I have to read my entire copy of Blessed are the Broodmares again to freshen up, lol!


Oh my goodness We were just talking about the Kony thing in class today.... its just terrible and incredibly sad 
On a happier note.... YAY!!! I cant wait to see this baby either if it looks anything like mama it'll be a keeper! Haha  Did you ever post pics of daddy? You probably have I just cant find it....


----------



## trainerunlimited

I did post pics, but the links to them might have been broken. My friend also doesn't let his horses out of their stalls too often, so the stud was having a blast running around and would not hold still for anything, lol. 

Here are a couple pics of "daddy"




























He is actually a very nice stallion. When fed properly, he looks like a mac truck. My friend is horse poor and can't feed them up like he used to, unfortunately.


----------



## trainerunlimited

The foal will also be sold. Can't keep it and keep my RC Fancy Step baby, lol. The people who were very interested in the foal have backed out as they have moved into town where they can't have a horse anymore, so I will probably post it here and several other sites. Hopefully, I can find it a great home with someone who will absolutely adore it!

It has been raining cats and dogs over here! Josie literally saw me come outside and ran over begging for her blanket to be put on, lol. She is much more comfortable now. She went from being extremely slow and not wanting to do much at all to being pretty high energy and feeling good, so I am happy she isn't as miserable as some mares get to be, although we do have a few more weeks to go and that might change, lol!

Has bag really hasn't changed much. I fed her today and she almost took a chunk out of my other mare, so is feeling a little mean, lol. 

She is a doll with me as usual and was ever so polite as I was doing the daily poking and proddings, lol. I push on her belly to try and get the foal to move or at least feel it. She tolerates it, but always swings her neck completely around and almost touches her nose to her belly as if to say "Hey, I know its in there, now stop that," lol!

I can't wait to see her with a little baby running around her on wobbly legs!


----------



## trainerunlimited

OH! I forgot to mention that Josie's dad, The Flashy King, died last year while covering a mare at only 17 years old! I spoke with his owners and they are sending me some pics via snail male, so I can put them in the portfolio I'm going to do of her and her family, babies, and stallions she is bred to. I'll scan a couple and share them with y'all when I get them!


----------



## Kansas Spice Girl

trainerunlimited said:


> OH! I forgot to mention that Josie's dad, The Flashy King, died last year while covering a mare at only 17 years old! I spoke with his owners and they are sending me some pics via snail male, so I can put them in the portfolio I'm going to do of her and her family, babies, and stallions she is bred to. I'll scan a couple and share them with y'all when I get them!


That's awesome! Well not that he died, that's sad but you know what I mean. Trying to track down a horses family is a task in itself. Its like a giant puzzle!!!!!


----------



## cmarie

Sorry to hear that he died, but I think most males would like to go out that way...


----------



## Kansas Spice Girl

cmarie said:


> Sorry to hear that he died, but I think most males would like to go out that way...


cmarie.... this made me laugh sooo hard! Thanks for making my day!!!!:rofl:


----------



## cmarie

glad I could make your day Spice, laughter is good for the soul.


----------



## trainerunlimited

Haha, ya, what a way to go! I wish I wasn't limited on the amount of horses I could have. They have a coming two year old bay filly out of him I would love to own! Choices, choices, lol.


----------



## sommsama09

Holy moly... that sire is.. -passes out- He has an amazing butt! **** sorry couldnt help it  (QH lover right here  )


----------



## trainerunlimited

haha, thank you! I wish I had some conformation shots of him that are decent. Every photo I have are weird angles, lol. He is a really nice horse. I think the foal will have an amazing mind and be very athletic and versatile. I only hope I can sell him/her to someone who will do something with it!


----------



## trainerunlimited

Hey you guys!

Josie is at 321 days today. Here are some pics from about 3pm this afternoon.

You can actually see a smidgen of belly from behind now




































This is my favorite pic, she looks like such a blessed broodmare here, lol









Forgot the teat shot, lol. She is consistantly getting a little fuller and progressing slowly. Her bag is fuller in the morning than in the afternoon, but she isn't producing anything yet and it is still cool to the touch.


----------



## SunnyDraco

Such a big difference from when the thread first started. She has come a long way and is still growing 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## countryryder

Looking good,Josie!


----------



## trainerunlimited

Well, we are at 326 days today. Josie was fun loving, happy, and comfortable yesterday. Today, she is not finishing her alfalfa, her bag has stayed large all day, and her tail is continuously lifted. She is also standing awkwardly and is not happy at all. I felt her bag, she nipped, got warned, then kicked at my hand, which she promptly got a spanking for and decided to be respectful. 



She also doesn't have hardly any resistance in her tail today. I am worried she is trying to have her foal early and am going to keep a watch on her. Too bad they don't make plugs to keep the babies in there until its time!

I think I am more worried than usual because when she went to get her coggins pulled yesterday, I watched a yearling heifer have to have her calf pulled out by a pulley system. To say it freaked me out is an understatement! 



The goats are doing well raising their babies, we have one more nanny due sometime in the next month. All the weim pups but one are gone! 

I'll get picks of Josie tomorrow for all to see!


----------



## NdAppy

She's past the 320 mark. If it comes now it's baked long enough.


----------



## trainerunlimited

Haha, I know, I would feel so much better her hanging on a few more days. She had more resistance in her tail when I went out and checked her, so maybe she is ok. I plan on get up every couple hours to check on her, just in case.


----------



## countryryder

Let the nights of little sleep begin! :wink:


----------



## trainerunlimited

I'm pretty sure she was giving me a false alarm. She isn't exhibiting anything she was showing me earlier, although I still plan on getting up one more time with her before morning. I'll keep y'all updated with new pics sometime today!


----------



## trainerunlimited

Josie is still back to being fine! I think she was very uncomfortable with the way the foal was laying in there, and hasn't shown the same symptoms again. She is about halfway shedded out and looks funky with dark and light patches all over her body. She is at 328 days today, so we are getting close! I wish she would have been due this week, it is going to be a bummer watching her and trying to go to school as well. I haven't gotten any new pics! I was supposed to and it started raining by the time I got back from picking up my new reg. boer billy! Oh well, I can only try again tomorrow if the rain lets up!


----------



## trainerunlimited

Josie is at day 331 today! Not many changes, her bag isn't as hard, but she still isnt really producing anything. I haven't tried to squeeze anything out, but her teats haven't filled with milk, so she doesnt look ready. Her butt is looking rather small, lol. She has some softening around her tail head and is slowly but surely getting ready to have that baby! Still no pictures! Hopefully, I will be able to grab some soon!


----------



## trainerunlimited

Finally some pics! Still day 331! She now stands about as far away from a conformational shot as you can get, but oh well, lol. Her butt is now losing its tone and is changing shape, her tail head has softened some, but her bag hasnt changed much in the past few days. I can't believe her due date is only a couple weeks away! It been such a long journey it seems!





































This is a funky shot, but I thought is showed a pretty neat belly shot =)


----------



## trainerunlimited

*More Josie Pics! Day 332*

Josie was being a sweet girl to me and her pal, which is unusual, lol. I penned Kadie up, Josie's pal, in the round pen, so Josie could eat her feed and flake of alfalfa herself. Here are some pics taken this afternoon, about 7:30 or so! I can believe we are so close to her due date! Can't wait til it happens! She and Kadie ran around right before I took these pics right after they got done being mini race horses. They were really going! Round and around the house, lol! 



























































































These were all taken today in different areas. Starting at the front of our property, going to the roundbale to eat, then to the front porch area to get some snacks, lol. Josie is a ravenous beast now when it comes to feed, she can't get enough!


----------



## trainerunlimited

Missed this one, she always yawns when she isn't really doing anything, which she exhibited today as she was waiting for some good groceries, lol.


----------



## trainerunlimited

*A New Addition to the Family!*

Our last nanny had twins this morning. She is 1/2 boer, 1/2 spanish and the billy was a saannen(sp?), so these are some cross bred kids, lol! 










Here are some more pics of Josie. I am going to try to post pics daily now since we are so close. Hopefully y'all can help me spot the differences as she changes and gets close to foaling!














































I had a teat pic too, but it didnt upload to photobucket for some reason, Ill try to upload it really quick and add it!


----------



## trainerunlimited

It decided to upload, so here it is!


----------



## cmarie

She still has a ways to go, she is relaxing in the vulva, but she still has dimpling on her udders.


----------



## RiddlesDarkAngel5

I'm sure these last few weeks are killing you! She looks like she's getting ready to pop. Hopefully we see adorable baby pics soon =)

btw, those two kids are adorable!


----------



## trainerunlimited

Haha, thank you! I was debating selling whether to sell the goats or buy more! Well, buying more won out, lol! I'll have two registered percentage nannies who are supposed to be bred coming in April! I can't wait!

She is due April 1st, so may go late or be right on time, who knows? lol. She will bag up a lot more when she is in the round pen, but when she is out, her bag is not large at all from moving around. She is also very energized and will run around and have fun like she could care less, lol. She is a little more touchy about her belly being pushed on, but there is barely any room in there, lol. 

She went through a period at least a month ago where she was acting like a slow, mopey broodmare, but that seems to have passed for now. She may exhibit more of that behavior before she foals, which may be nice, so I can tell something is up with her, lol!


----------



## trainerunlimited

Josie is at day 335 today! She is still dimpling and hasn't softened in her tail head anymore, so I don't think she is ready yet! Her bag is a little fuller than it has been, so she is slowing getting ready! I'm planning on taking some pics tomorrow!


----------



## trainerunlimited

Day 336 pics! She hasn't changed much visibly that I can see. What do you think?


----------



## trainerunlimited

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content











__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## trainerunlimited

338 days in foal today! She still hasn't changed much! Im going to try and get pics up later today, if not tomorrow. I am so excited we are this close and can't wait to see what she throws.


----------



## trainerunlimited

Well, Josie is 339 days in foal today and my camera wont work!!!! I am also getting concerned because she is not bagging up/getting milk like most mares do prior to foaling and is only 3 days away from her estimated due date. Anyone have any thoughts or opinions on this? I am pretty much freaking out. I do not need anything happening, such as she doesnt produce any milk, etc. Should I take her to see the vet?


----------



## SunnyDraco

She could be one of those mares that don't produce until just before the big event... Remember that she is a maiden 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## trainerunlimited

Thank you, I hope that is all that is going on, lol. She hasn't progressed any in the last couple days, other than I think she has dropped and looks more bred, with a hollow around her flank area. She hasnt loosened anymore in her butt, so I think she isnt ready right now, lol. Hopefully she isnt a mare who goes two weeks over her due date to foal!


----------



## SunnyDraco

trainerunlimited said:


> Thank you, I hope that is all that is going on, lol. She hasn't progressed any in the last couple days, other than I think she has dropped and looks more bred, with a hollow around her flank area. She hasnt loosened anymore in her butt, so I think she isnt ready right now, lol. Hopefully she isnt a mare who goes two weeks over her due date to foal!


But she wants to team up with Spice and have a team foaling, didn't you get the memo? :wink:


----------



## cmarie

As far as the udders go I have mares that would be a double E cup and one that would be maybe an A cup, the size doesn't really mean anything, it's when they are warm, hard and the nipples are inflated, they loose the dimpling around the nipple and it hard to tell the difference from the udder and the nipple, it looks more like a nub than a nipple if that makes since.


----------



## trainerunlimited

Haha, Sunny, it may end up being that way!

Marie - Im glad size doesn't matter in this case, lol! She still has dimpling, so has a couple days to go.


----------



## trainerunlimited

I finally got my camera working! It wouldnt stay on for whatever reason, even with new batteries in it, the goofy thing! Here she is today, at 340 days bred!


----------



## Piaffe

She is getting so big O_O !! An April Fool's foal would be so fun!


----------



## cowgirl928

I'm in love with the sorrel in the pen next to her


----------



## trainerunlimited

Haha, that is my coming 5y/o mare, Kadie. I raised her as a foal, had to sell her, and bought her back 3 1/2 years later very poor last fall. She has picked up weight pretty well. I need to get my lazy butt in gear and start riding her, but I don't like her personality much now that I have my super sensitive, quick Josie. Kadie is anything but quick, lol. I think she will make a great roping horse however, she will pull anything.


----------



## cowgirl928

Well she is a doll! I'm a sucker for sorrels with chrome and the flaxen mane and tail  goes back to the first horse thing ya know? lol Josie looks so cranky/exasperated with this whole pregnancy thing


----------



## trainerunlimited

She really is ready to get that baby out, lol. She is now holding her tail to the side and is very uncomfortable, so will have her foal soon, I hope! At least I know her due date! I couldn't stand not knowing.


----------



## New_image

She is still very petite, trying to look lady like all threw her pregnancy is she?


----------



## trainerunlimited

*Its here!*

Josie's due date is here! Her foal is not xD. More updates to come, but no changes since the last pics other than it looks like the foal has switched positions. Her belly has really gone down!


----------



## RiddlesDarkAngel5

she's really holding out on us, isn't she? =P hopefully we see baby in the next few days!


----------



## countryryder

trainerunlimited said:


> She really is ready to get that baby out, lol. She is now holding her tail to the side and is very uncomfortable, so will have her foal soon, I hope! At least I know her due date! I couldn't stand not knowing.




Ugh,tell me about it! My mare was pasturebred and out with the stud over a period of a couple months,so it's a real guessing game.It's driving me crazy not knowing when baby is due. lol.At least now I know that she is still in foal,I was beginning to wonder there for a bit..Big sigh of relief!


----------



## trainerunlimited

Haha, I don't think I could deal with a pasture breeding, I like to know when I need to be prepared, lol. Can't wait to see all these babies, especially mine!


----------



## cowgirl928

Did she have it last night?! I want to see!


----------



## trainerunlimited

No, haha. I didn't think she was going to, lol. I checked her about 1:30, she didn't look ready, so I went to bed. Her due date was yesterday. I called my vet a couple days before her due date because I was concerned about her bag, he said a LOT of mares were going over, so I think I may have to wait a week or two longer, unfortunately. I'm still keeping a close eye on her, but have been able to sleep other than the night a couple weeks ago, when she scared me, showing symptoms. I'll keep you guys updated!


----------



## countryryder

trainerunlimited said:


> No, haha. I didn't think she was going to, lol. I checked her about 1:30, she didn't look ready, so I went to bed. Her due date was yesterday. I called my vet a couple days before her due date because I was concerned about her bag, he said a LOT of mares were going over, so I think I may have to wait a week or two longer, unfortunately. I'm still keeping a close eye on her, but have been able to sleep other than the night a couple weeks ago, when she scared me, showing symptoms. I'll keep you guys updated!


Over due-ness is everywhere this year;I've heard of many mares being overdue,every one of our sheep went over their due dates,and talking to other farmers,there's alot of cattle running late too.Weird!


----------



## trainerunlimited

Yes, it is weird that all these different animals in different places are going over their due dates. I wonder what is causing it?

Here are pics of Josie on day 343! She hasn't changed much that I have noticed, but I'm not experienced at these things. What do you guys think?










She is getting that swaying walk now, lol. And absolutely went from having a good time running around to not even wanting to trot anywhere. 









Does she look any more relaxed to you? I picked a big crusty off, so she was holding herself in rather tightly today, lol. I should have picked it off after the pic, but oh well. 









Teat pic: She looks a tad bigger to me and her teats look more puffy than they have been, but thats about it.









The picture of a miserable Josie:


----------



## cowgirl928

ohh poor thing looks so tired of the pregnant thing


----------



## cmarie

I see softening around the tail head, her teats are getting full still some dimpling but she is a maiden right. She may not get full until after the foal is born. I don't see that she has transitioned yet, but not all horses do, my Toppa was as wide as
tall until she popped. It also appears that she is "sucking up" her vulva.


----------



## trainerunlimited

Thank you Marie! She does have a dent around her tailhead, but it isn't like jello yet. She is a maiden, so may not show a lot of the signs another mare might. The past two days, she has had little resistance off and on in her tail and it is constantly held to the side. 

She has gotten uncomfortable and is walking wobbly(may not be the right word) in her back end to the extent that she doesn't want to do anything other than walk or stand around.

She is also hanging around on one side of the driveway in the same area on the little 1 1/2 to 2 acres they are on. I was originally going to put her in the round pen, but think it would be better to have her foal on some nice, fresh, green grass. 

She has been craving company other than her stints to one corner of our place, where she just stands there alone before coming back to eat with Kadie. I've been watching for signs, hopefully I'll be able to read them well and not miss the birth!


----------



## Northernstar

Good luck with her - what a sweet girl, and you can just tell she's sooo uncomfortable and ready! It must be really hard to sleep at night lately....


----------



## trainerunlimited

Thank you! I have actually been able to get all my rest, which is unusual! If she shows no signs around 1am or so, I go to bed and she is checked again at about 5:30am. When she looks ready to pop, I will most likely stay up all night to keep continually checking on her. Can't wait to see this foal!


----------



## trainerunlimited

Well guys, Josie has elongated in her vulva since this afternoon, her bag is much fuller and you can barely see little pieces of a slightly golden substance on her teats. We are brewing storms over here in Texas and I think she may be getting ready to have it tonight. I'm not sure, so will watch her closely. She could still have it a week from now, but there has been substantial increase in her bag. Updates to come!


----------



## TheRoundPen

Can't wait to see.


----------



## trainerunlimited

Well, lots of standing still not doing anything, then pacing a while, then eating and acting as though nothing is happening. Her tail is being held constantly to the side at all times and she is (more frequently than usual) passing stool everywhere. Her bag is what alerts me the most, it looks like it has doubled in fullness since this morning and is the biggest its ever been. With my luck this is a false alarm, lol. Better safe than sorry though!


----------



## HorseLovinLady

Good luck witht the foaling!!


----------



## cowgirl928

Did she have it?!


----------



## trainerunlimited

No, lol. She quit acting fussy and settled down for the night around 3am, so it was a false alarm, of course! I'll take some more pics of her today and post them!


----------



## Crossover

trainerunlimited said:


> No, lol. She quit acting fussy and settled down for the night around 3am, so it was a false alarm, of course! I'll take some more pics of her today and post them!



Your in the fun time now... same as me. I think they practice having the foal and then when they see how they can get their owners to jump up and down they realize what a fun game it is and make it last as long as possible. 

I now have two mares playing the "let's see how long we can keep her awake" game. Not fair that horses only need three hours sleep total.


----------



## trainerunlimited

Well, Josie is now at 344 days in foal. She has a very small amount of something on the end of her teats. At first I thought it was a very small amount of wax, now I think it may be plugs? I'm not sure, lol. She goes back and forth from being very loose and bagged up looking (as bagged as shes ever looked, anyways) to having a smaller bag and not looking as loose. I keep checking her, but think she will follow several other mares and go past her due date a week or so. With my luck she will start to foal while I'm stuck at school or asleep, lol. I was planning on pics, but we've been busy today, then storms came in as I was free to get something done, lol. Pics tomorrow, hopefully! I would love to be able to show you guys a foal, but you're going to have to speak with Josie about that. She has conspired with every other mare in the vicinity to keep that baby in there as long as possible, lol.


----------



## trainerunlimited

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content



















Josie is at 345 days today. Not much has changed other than, weirdly enough, her bag and vulva look bigger/longer in the evenings than during the day. She got in trouble today. I guess she seems to think because she is so uncomfortable she doesn't need to listen/behave anymore and has even pinned her ears at me when I ask her to do something. Needless to say, she went into the roundpen and did about 10minutes of yields and having to trot around. She thought she was ready to die about midway through and cut out her little attidude, lol. I don't care how miserable she is, she will always listen or get reprimanded for not doing so. What do you guys think about her shape? She doesn't look as bred as she has been for the past couple weeks, so maybe the foal is switching positions?


----------



## trainerunlimited

She also needs her feet done again. She is only about 5 weeks out from having them trimmed, but man, her toe is growing like crazy! Should I wait for her to have her foal, or can I get them done now? I have to haul to the farriers and don't think it would be a good idea to haul her so bred, but I'm not experienced in these things. What do you guys think?


----------



## SunnyDraco

Since she could pop at any moment, I would personally hold off on the stress of hauling. It may be long, but not an emergency. IMO 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## countryryder

She does look a little smaller,so maybe baby is getting ready to come out!? Hint,hint,Josie..


----------



## cmarie

I would wait until after the foal is born, there is a train of thought that heavy pregnant mare should not be trimmed because it could cause lameness, I've also heard that it won't hurt them, but if she's posty legged I'd hold off, hauling isn't a good idea either.


----------



## countryryder

I would hold off too;they aren't terrible yet,and she's close enough that I wouldn't want to be hauling her.


----------



## trainerunlimited

Haha, do you consider her posty-legged, Marie? 

I wasn't wanting to haul her, I'm glad everyone else thinks the same, lol.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters

I would also hold off, a couple weeks won't make much difference in the grand scheme of things. If it was me, I might take a finish rasp to her just to keep any chipping from happening if she starts to look like she might. 

Hope she pops soon! If she's gotten smaller, baby is getting into position in the birth canal. Shouldn't have to hold out too much longer


----------



## cmarie

Posty legged is when the walk all stiff looking in the backend, can't tell from a picture have to see in action.


----------



## Crossover

trainerunlimited said:


> She also needs her feet done again. She is only about 5 weeks out from having them trimmed, but man, her toe is growing like crazy! Should I wait for her to have her foal, or can I get them done now? I have to haul to the farriers and don't think it would be a good idea to haul her so bred, but I'm not experienced in these things. What do you guys think?



Even if you weren't hauling I'd say hold off if she's close. Or just do the front. I had a bad experience last year when my farrier did one of my mares just a few weeks from her due date. He was gentle but her back end seemed off after she was done, like her hips had been over-strained (which now I'm thinking they were). So now I don't full trim closer than 8 weeks out. If they go over they get a front trim only until foal is born. Even then I wait a few weeks after for a full trim. It's not always pretty but since they are on a regular schedule the rest of the year I don't think waiting a few extra weeks will kill them. Now people with riding mares might think different.
Personally I think anything that causes less stress on a pregnant mare is a good thing.


----------



## trainerunlimited

She isn't too bad, but you can always tell when she is long. She has a tendency to grow more toe than anything else, so gets too much slope in her foot which makes her back on her heels. Slope may be the wrong word, lol. I apprenticed to a farrier for a couple weeks, so learned the basics, but that was a few years ago, lol. She is certainly trying to be crabby with me, which may also be a sign of her getting closer. She didn't look at all ready tonight to go, so I will check her again at about 1am and go to bed, lol. I can't WAIT for this foal to be born, lol. I miss my mare and would love to greet the new baby and get cute foal kisses.


----------



## Kelly22790

Any news?!


----------



## trainerunlimited

No news to share. I believe Josie will go a while longer, unless she changes rapidly right before the birth. She is not progressing in her bag/vulva, so I'm thinking she may be one of the mares that starts to milk right at or after the foal is born. Either that, or she plans to have it a month late! I was wishing for an April Fool's baby, so now I'm going to wish for an Easter baby, lol! I think that would be rather awesome xD.


----------



## Kelly22790

trainerunlimited said:


> No news to share. I believe Josie will go a while longer, unless she changes rapidly right before the birth. She is not progressing in her bag/vulva, so I'm thinking she may be one of the mares that starts to milk right at or after the foal is born. Either that, or she plans to have it a month late! I was wishing for an April Fool's baby, so now I'm going to wish for an Easter baby, lol! I think that would be rather awesome xD.


Maybe she'll have a tax day baby like my mare is lol.


----------



## cmarie

Too bad we can't claim them as dependents.


----------



## trainerunlimited

Hmm, I've caught Josie peeing tonight in a not usual spot and when I just checked her, there was a wet spot right here her butt was when she was lying down, so maybe tonight? GAH, I am so not a pro at this and hate playing the guessing game!


----------



## Piaffe

Any news?


----------



## trainerunlimited

No baby. I called my vet this morning because I was concerned with her lack of a bag/milk. He had me bring her in to get her checked out and make sure everything is. He said she wasn't ready to foal in the next week or so, but she is healthy and so is the foal. I quote "It sure is thrashing around in there." He said the foal and mare are both in great shape, she just needs to cook longer! She is at 347 days today. At least I can get at least 3-4 days of worry free sleep!


----------



## franknbeans

That alone would be worth the price of a vet visit to me! lol Have a great weekend!


----------



## SunnyDraco

And now that you think it is safe to sleep, she will surprise you with the speed at which she can produce a healthy foal while you slumber


----------



## trainerunlimited

That would be about the power of it! I do have a solid 3-4 days or so because the foal wasn't in the birth canal yet. I will continue to do a routine check before I go to bed. I would love to catch her having it to take a video and make sure nothing bad happens. She is determined to hold it in now, but is absolutely miserable doing so, lol. Pics in the next couple of days or so!


----------



## trainerunlimited

Well, Josie is officially at 349 days in foal today, as it is 12:09am here in Texas. She looks about the same, so isn't quite ready yet! 

Good news! My landlord whom we are renting the house on a couple acres from put up an electric tape across the three sided field and called me over today to tell me I could put my horses in there to eat it down! It is hip high in areas! They wouldn't even come when called, they were so busy eating, lol. It is a couple acres, but at least if they want to play, they don't have to dodge the house, kennel, goat pen, etc, lol. I'm only going to let them graze on it overnight, then bring them back over during the day til they get used to it.


----------



## HorseLovinLady

Good luck with the foaling!! :smile:


----------



## trainerunlimited

Thank you! I only hope she doesn't make me wait a whole year to greet the new member of the family, lol.


----------



## cmarie

everyone seems to be going over this year, she'll pop when she's ready.


----------



## HorseLovinLady

trainerunlimited said:


> Thank you! I only hope she doesn't make me wait a whole year to greet the new member of the family, lol.


 You're welcome! I know what that's like, I helped my neighbor take care of one of his pregnant mares, she was bred when he bought her and she went a full 12 months before her colt was born.


----------



## MangoRoX87

Maybe if you wouldn't stay up so late she would pop hehehe
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters

MangoRoX87 said:


> Maybe if you wouldn't stay up so late she would pop hehehe
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Most likely. 2 foals ago, reliable broodie (always hits 342 on the money) I spent all night in the barn with her, went in about 7 am to get a cup of coffee and brush my teeth, get back out to the barn 45 minutes later to be greeted by a wet, bay filly :wink:


----------



## Ripper

trainerunlimited said:


> Thank you! I only hope she doesn't make me wait a whole year to greet the new member of the family, lol.


Does your mare have shoes on???

If so IMO, that is not a good idea.

They can feel somewhat though their hooves, that could help with not stepping on the foals.


----------



## trainerunlimited

I pulled her shoes about 5weeks ago in preparation for her foaling out. She is extremely uncomfortable today, the most I've ever seen her. I thought at first she was colicing after being out on that field, but she has gut sounds and has poo'd several times since I brought her in this morning. 

Has anyone heard of a mare suddenly peeing in pulses? I have seen her pee frequently, so know it isn't the norm for her. My goats peed in pulses right before they kidded out, so it has me wondering. She is looser in her back end today, but isnt filling her teats up, although her bag is quite big compared to yesterday. Pics coming soon! I'm heading out to take pics now.


----------



## Northernstar

Best of luck today!! Maybe you'll have your Easter foal yet


----------



## trainerunlimited

Here are the pics, as promised! She looks like she has really loosened in her back end and her butt around her tail head is very soft, but not like jello.

When she tries to be shy and tighten up:









When she isn't tightening up, while swishing flies:


















Her bag:









She is flagging her tail, lifting it directly up and down and not to the side:




































Miserable once more:


----------



## trainerunlimited

What do you guys think about the pulses in her pee? I have absolutely no idea what to think about that, lol.


----------



## cowgirl928

she may just be havin some trouble peeing without popping a baby out lol it probably hurts her to pee since baby is pushing against her bladder. Well that's my guess anyways. You know how when women are pregnant sometimes they have to pee all of a sudden? I'm guessing the same thing. We had a lot of pregnant nurses on my hospital wing and when they were within like 2 weeks of having their baby, their bellies dropped and then they had peeing issues. We talk about these things with each other in the hospital. You lose your sense of a personal bubble lol


----------



## cowgirl928

by the way I envy the amount of grass and clover you have. Care to send some my way?


----------



## trainerunlimited

Well, I braided and wrapped her tail just in case, but her bag was way small tonight, so I imagine there won't be a baby this Easter for me! She is excreting small amounts of poo and constantly has her tail away from her body, so is practicing, I guess, lol.


----------



## trainerunlimited

Josie is *drumroll* 349 days in foal today. I called my vet again to see just how far past her due date it was healthy for her to go. His reply was that if the mare is eating/peeing/pooing and acting fine, she'll have it when she has it. *Headtoconcretehere* Now when I check under her tail, she can really grab a hold of herself and crinkles up. I'm not sure if that is good or bad. She had a huge bag this morning at 9am (as big as it has ever been, again, lol), but it goes down as soon as she gets to walking around more. She lays down/stands around at least half the night, so it tends to build up a bit. 

Hopefully, sometime before December, she'll have a foal, lol!

The vet said a mare went to 379 days in foal last year and gave birth with no issues to mare or foal, so I suppose it is possible. I can only hope it doesn't happen to me!


----------



## trainerunlimited

I forgot to post the pictures, lol. I turn her out in the field beside me during the day, then put her in my yard at night so I can watch her better.


----------



## cmarie

both of mine went over 350 this year.


----------



## trainerunlimited

Can you see the pics, they aren't showing up for me....


----------



## cowgirl928

yep pics are there fine


----------



## trainerunlimited

Ok, lol. I don't know why I can't see them, but as long as they're there, that works, lol.


----------



## Northernstar

Poor, sweet Josie! She'll be so relieved when she has that baby


----------



## New_image

cmarie said:


> both of mine went over 350 this year.


349.. 350.. boy I hope my mares aren't reading the forum this year. Seems like there are a lot of later babies.


----------



## MangoRoX87

Coooome on Josie! We are rooting for ya!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## trainerunlimited

Well, it is now 1am in Texas, so Josie is officially at 352 days in foal today. Still no sign of the baby, but her bag is finally slowly building, so hopefully sometime in the next month!


----------



## hjracer

Come on Josie, we all want to see your pretty baby!


----------



## trainerunlimited

Day 353 today! No baby, but she is still working on her bag, so the foal will have something to eat when it gets here after all. Her bag is getting bigger and bigger (although it still has ups and downs), but her teats are not becoming inflated yet. It is a waiting game for sure. She is waiting to see me go crazy. Payback for all the standing tied and long rides, I'm sure. Pics tomorrow!


----------



## BellaMFT

Come on Josie. We want to see your pretty foal.


----------



## trainerunlimited

I went ahead and took a break from studing for my A&P2 test tonight to run out and grab some pics! Here she is at day 353! Her bag is staying more fun during the day, but she still has a ways to go, judging by her teats! Im hoping I can catch her having her foal. I live in fear of missing her labor and having something go wrong the longer the stretch from her due date. What do you guys think? Any changes from previous pics that I may be missing?


----------



## Ripper

She has a ways to go....


----------



## Northernstar

I hope she has that baby soon, poor girl! Now every time I see a new post from you on the forum, my heart skips a beat! I'm sure I'm not the only one either 
Ripper - I see you're from Michigan! Hello from a fellow "Michigander!"


----------



## trainerunlimited

Well guys, last night Josie was doing the restless thing. I didn't really think she was going into labor, but still watched her. This morning, her teats are actually halfway filled, giving me hope that she may want to foal this weekend! I'll try to grab some pics, but have a pretty busy day planned, so it will be later this evening if I am even able to get out there and take some. The evidence may be gone by the time I do, lol! Everyone think about how much they DON'T want Josie to foal and maybe she'll decide to have it, LOL.


----------



## midnighttwilight

Ok Josie. I am busy this weekend and so is your owner so could you pretty please have the baby next week for us. Thanks. (hope that works)


----------



## trainerunlimited

Well, What midnight said worked! Josie had a palomino colt last night! Of course she didn't wax or show any signs! She was restless, but by 2am, I went to bed, when she promptly decided to deliver a cute baby boy into the world! Can't find the placenta, I'm going to wait until morning and look around. Josie is an outstanding mama and did everything herself! Wish I had caught her, the sneaky mare!


----------



## sommsama09

PICTURES and congrats!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mysticalhorse

Congratulations! Can't wait to see the lil fella
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CLaPorte432

Thats awesome! I cant wait to see pictures. I love the "she still has a long ways to go" post. Tricky mare!

PICTURES! PICTURES!! PICTURES!!!


----------



## trainerunlimited

Pictures! Josie had the foal sometime around 3-4am, judging by him being dry, nursing, and trotting around pretty well!


----------



## trainerunlimited




----------



## Ripper

CLaPorte432 said:


> Thats awesome! I cant wait to see pictures. I love the "she still has a long ways to go" post. Tricky mare!
> 
> PICTURES! PICTURES!! PICTURES!!!


Where was that post???


----------



## Back2Horseback

Hi!! 
I've been lurking on your thread for about a week now since I came across it & began reading and couldn't stop! :0) I, with my next-to-no experience with foaling, stayed very quiet and read, read, read (*ALL 326 posts, btw!), enjoyed every one, learned A LOT (!), and hoped/prayed for nothing but the happiest of "endings"- YAH!

CONGRATS JOSIE, HAPPY BIRTHDAY NEW COLT, AND CONGRATS ALSO TO YOU, TrainerU.!!! You & Josie did it!-

Bonus: your whole amazing experience ALSO let you meet some really good people here...being a part of your thread; reading your posts & never failing to write almost daily! A real, true community of friends. All wonderful things.

WELCOME TO THE WORLD, JOSIE'S COLT...LET EVERYONE LOVE AND ENJOY BOTH YOU AND a happily, no longer preggo, JOSIE! (huge, happy smile and clapping hands!)

-Tammy :0)


----------



## Back2Horseback

trainerunlimited said:


>


 OMG...THAT COLT IS ADORABLE AND BEAUTIFUL!! Congrats AGAIN...HE WAS WELL WORTH THE WAIT!!!!!


----------



## Ripper

Nice baby!!!!


----------



## WyndellaRose

Congrats! He's very handsome!


----------



## BellaMFT

Congrats! He is gorgeous! I can't wait to see more pictures.


----------



## Piaffe

Aw...he is precious. Congrats to you and Josie!


----------



## Crossover

Precious... what a good looking boy. Congrats!!


----------



## SunnyDraco

Congratulations! He certainly is a handsome little boy, well worth the wait 

I tried looking back in the thread to see if I said what I had voted for, but I apparently didn't leave a comment about my vote. 

Anyways, 4 out of 45 voters guessed right :lol:


----------



## New_image

Congratulations! Finally! Very handsome little fella, mommy should be proud


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters

Congrats!!!


----------



## CLaPorte432

Ripper said:


> She has a ways to go....


This one on the 12th.


----------



## trainerunlimited

Thank you everyone! I couldn't find the placenta anywhere and Josie was a little uncomfortable, so I took them to the vet. Baby and momma both checked out fine! The colt was very curious and kept checking everything out. Josie was waiting in the stocks and about having a fit, lol. I think he is going to be more of an adventuresome type. He is very gentle so far and will groom you if you scratch him in the right spot. I took a couple more pics in the daylight, I'll post them in a minute, uploading now!


----------



## cmarie

Congratulations on you sweet little boy.


----------



## Ripper

CLaPorte432 said:


> This one on the 12th.


Good....then you will notice the word LONG is not there.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

CONGRATS!!! About time that mare foaled! And such a handsome little fella! He looks like he almost glows.


----------



## trainerunlimited

*Cuteness overload!*

So, these pics are from about 8am this morning, before we went to the vet. I gave him an enema because he was straining. It took a while, but he had a LARGE poo at the vets and feels so much better now!

I moved them to the roundpen because she was keeping him in a tiny corner of the pasture, I feared he would somehow get into the fence and get tangled up/hurt.


----------



## countryryder

It's about time!  What a handsome little colt,I just love his little face!


----------



## TheRoundPen

Congrats!! It's about time. He's adorable.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cmarie

He was well worth the long wait, he's a flashy little guy.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

I love his perfect blaze and two white socks! And that pic of him holding the little bucket is adorable.


----------



## CLaPorte432

Ripper said:


> Good....then you will notice the word LONG is not there.


Im not getting on you for that comment. Gosh, i dont know what your getting at, i just think its funny how tricky she was about not looking quite ready and then boom...theres baby.

Baby is super cute. Is he as downhill in person as he looks in the pictures? I wanna hug him and squeeze him and take him home. Ill take pretty mom too!


----------



## cmarie

He's standing with splayed front legs in most of the pictures, and his tendons are pretty tight right now, he'll probably straight out and level out in a couple of days.


----------



## trainerunlimited

Yeah, his legs are rather funky right now, he is splay legged in the front and standing too upright in his back. Vet says all babies have something like that going on and he would straighten up in a couple days. I LOVE him already!

He was also trying to poo in most of these pics, so looks a bit funky. He walked around quite a bit trying to poo, the poor thing!


----------



## cmarie

Maybe you should give him an enema to help him out.


----------



## hjracer

Congratulations on the beautiful colt! He is a flashy little guy. Glad everything went well and momma and baby are happy and healthy.


----------



## Cacowgirl

Cute little fella-good for you on having them checked out by your vet already. Josie looks much more comfortable already. Congratulations on your new boy.


----------



## trainerunlimited

Marie, he had an enema right before I took these pics, so was still in the process of trying to poo. It took him a good 1-2hours for it to work. I used a child's enema from Walmart and it may not have had enough liquid for him, I'm not sure. He had a gigantic poo at the vets later this morning and now has a poo butt, lol. You have to be careful where you place your hand!


----------



## cmarie

he should be fine then, is his poop still black or has it changed to the tan color


----------



## trainerunlimited

It has changed to the tan/orangish color.


----------



## cmarie

He should be fine then sounds like he got all the merconioum (sp) out now.


----------



## Northernstar

Congratulations on such a sweet, beautiful boy!! Josie looks to be the perfect loving mother


----------



## New_image

C-u-t-e


----------



## cowgirl928

WHOAH HOLY CHROME! handsome man you got there


----------



## midnighttwilight

So glad he is doing well I know you were tired of the WWWWAAAAAAIIIIIIIITTTTT!!!!!


----------



## Kelly22790

Congratulations! I love him!

NAMES?! Can we help???? 

I had a feeling she was going to foal this weekend. Although, I was routing for tomorrow because tomorrow is my mare's 6th birthday


----------



## snowynkate

he is beautiful congrats


----------



## HorseLovinLady

He's adorable, congrats!! I was close, I voted palomino filly.


----------



## trainerunlimited

Thank you, you guys! He is doing well! We have storms coming tonight, so I have made our garage a temporary refuge. He is so friendly! My only other foaling experience was several years ago, when I was around 15. Kadie, the mare I have now (as a foal), had to be cornered in the stall the first couple of days to be petted, unless she was asleep. This little guy just goes with the flow! I don't have to sneak or anything, just walk right up to him and start petting! The couple who own the stallion came out to see him and thought him gorgeous! I'm very proud of Josie for doing it all on her own and being such a great momma, but still respectful 100% towards me and other people. I wish I could yell at her about her sneakyness, lol. The wait was most definitely worth it!


----------



## HorseLovinLady

trainerunlimited said:


> He is so friendly! My only other foaling experience was several years ago, when I was around 15. Kadie, the mare I have now (as a foal), had to be cornered in the stall the first couple of days to be petted, unless she was asleep. This little guy just goes with the flow! I don't have to sneak or anything, just walk right up to him and start petting! . I wish I could yell at her about her sneakyness, lol. The wait was most definitely worth it!


 I was lucky I was able to be there to witness Apache and Lakota's birth, and they are super friendly and sweet like your colt is. Congrats again, what are your plans for the little guy?


----------



## trainerunlimited

I have hopes he will make a nice barrel horse. He will definitely be ridden trails/cowboy races and will probably be roped on. Depending on how talented he proves to be with his race bred sire, he will also do sorting/team penning if he takes after his dam.


----------



## AnnaLover

He's adorable! Congrats


----------



## hlygrl

What a gorgeous baby  Congrats


----------



## trainerunlimited

Well, he is now a day old! Doing great, but needed another enema to help him poo, again. 

Yesterday, he was scared to lay down, so would take about 5 minutes of walking around trying to lay down before he finally would. When he did, hed fall and roll completely on his back, lol. 

Today, he has more control and can lower himself a lot better! Pics aren't the best, it is raining today, so they are still in their garage stall. 

We are thinking of calling him Simba. What do you guys think?


----------



## amp23

I feel like this is what my horse would've looked like when he was a baby!! So freakin cute.. I LOVE the name Simba for him


----------



## SunnyDraco

Love the name Simba for him 

If he looks anything like Josie when he grows up, he will be absolutely stunning!


----------



## Ladybug2001

Oh my, he is beautiful!!! Congradulations on him.. what a wonderful colt.


----------



## Kayella

Ahhhh congrats on the cutie!! Is it as windy for you as it is for me? We went down to Kemah last night for the Crawfish festivel, and the tide was so high! Glad he's doing well, though


----------



## trainerunlimited

Thank you! It is crazy how you get attached so quickly! Kay, it was extremely windy yesterday! It is pretty calm today.


----------



## CLaPorte432

He's so stinking cute! Keep the pictures coming! How is mom doing?


----------



## trainerunlimited

She is well. Doesn't seem uncomfortable at all today, no signs of distress and just absolutely LOVES her kid, lol. He is very inquisitive and isnt frightened to leave mom. 

I put my foal halter on him today, but it was too big, so didn't leave it on long. He tried to buck/rear it off and tried running around trying to get rid of it, lol. He finally gave up and had a drink, but kept trying to lift his head as if to bump it off, lol.

I am so proud of my mare! He is a narrow thing right now, but pretty tall compared to his dam. 

He also saw about 40 head of black cows today and was glued to mom to the point where he is resting on her while he checked them out, lol.


----------



## MangoRoX87

GAHHHH!!!! I missed the birth


He is sooo precious!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HorseLovinLady

He's so precious!! Love the name Simba for him and i'm glad to hear Josie's ok. :smile:


----------



## trainerunlimited

Turnout into the round pen for about 20minutes this afternoon! He was crazy about one of our cats and was following her around, she finally ran for it and he chased her! Lol! You can just barely see her in several of the pics. He is 36+hours old now! YAY.


----------



## HorseLovinLady

Awww cute!! Love the new pics with the cat. :smile:


----------



## cmarie

That is too cute chasing the cat.


----------



## Kansas Spice Girl

Trainer, he is adorable! Tell Josie she did good  He definately looks like a spunky little guy!


----------



## trainerunlimited

Haha, he is! It is amazing how athletic he is at two days old! He is not afraid to go as far as 40-50 feet from mom and MAN can he put on the BRAKES! He looks like a little reiner when he stops with his back end underneath him. He also rolls back over his hocks like a pro. My camera refuses to take action shots very well, so I can't get any of those, unfortunately! He is a fiesty little guy! I think Simba is going to stick, lol. It kind of suits him, I think. =)


----------



## texasgal

OMG ... how precious!!


----------



## trainerunlimited

2 day old pictures! I think he has straightened up some in his front end already. He had his first halter session today and was halterbroke in about 10 minutes, following me around everywhere. His dam was just as easy in about the same amount of time when I got her at 9 months old. I think he is going to have a phenominal mind, already! He is certainly a bright little boy. 

I started in the round pen, then let them out and walked the boy around the house once and then into their stall. Josie was not thrilled at all! She kept taking off, wanting Simba to follow and ended up nickering and coming back to follow him around, lol. :lol: She would love to have him all to herself in the pasture, but I was told to only have him out a max of about an hour a day for the next couple weeks, so no turnout for Josie, other than in the round pen. :shock: She will not be thrilled. :?

Also, as of right now, I am not sure I want to be breeding Josie back this year. I have a paid breeding to RC Fancy Step and was originally going to breed her this year, but need to look at a couple things. 

For you breeders that breed for performance foals, is an april/may born baby still early enough for a futurity horse, or is it too late? The RC Fancy Step baby will be a reining horse.


----------



## texasgal

OMG .. stop with the cuteness already!

No, really, DON'T stop .... he's so freakin' adorable!


----------



## New_image

He is CUTE!


----------



## Ripper

Breeding in April is borderline...

May...just to late.

If your vet OK's it...breed on her foaling heat.


----------



## trainerunlimited

That is what I thought. I didn't know if a performance horse had a bit more leeway than a halter type horse. I don't really want to breed on her foal heat, paying all the fees, and only being able to try the one time. RC Fancy Step only has one testicle, so they send a very small amount of semen and the vet has to use a deep horn insemenation to breed the mare.


----------



## texasgal

Unless you're breeding halter horses, April/May doesn't matter, imo. You're not trying to have the biggest/most mature horse in the ring in the shortest amount of time..

Regardless of whether a colt is 26 or 27 months old, is not going to matter if you're not going to start them until you feel they are physically and mentally ready. One month won't make that big a difference.

Many good horses are born in april, may, june ... etc.

I vote for waiting a month.

imo


----------



## Ripper

texasgal said:


> Unless you're breeding halter horses, April/May doesn't matter, imo. You're not trying to have the biggest/most mature horse in the ring in the shortest amount of time..
> 
> Regardless of whether a colt is 26 or 27 months old, is not going to matter if you're not going to start them until you feel they are physically and mentally ready. One month won't make that big a difference.
> 
> Many good horses are born in april, may, june ... etc.
> 
> I vote for waiting a month.
> 
> imo


I sure would not nominate to a futurity for a foal born in May or, June.


----------



## trainerunlimited

Yes, this foal needs to be at its best and be very marketable. Depending on where I am at the time it is a 2 y/o it will be put in training with me as its owner, or placed in more capable hands who will show it to its full potential.


----------



## CLaPorte432

IMO, I'd wait a year and then breed her starting at the end of Feb/early March. If your looking for a top notch foal for a futurity, the extra couple of weeks could make a world of difference in training. If this foal was born a month earlier, I'd say it's worth a try, but with it being mid April already, the fact that the stud only has one testicle and how they will inseminate her, waiting a year in my opinion would be best for that particular breeding. 

If you weren't concerned with the futurity, there'd be no issues with waiting a month or 2 to breed her.


----------



## trainerunlimited

I think you're right, ClaPorte. I was already hesitant to try this year, but wanted another opinion. Now that y'all think the same way, I'll go ahead and wait. It will be better for both my mare and I. She can get a "rest" from being a momma, and I get my riding horse back for the year. Thank you everyone for your advice!


----------



## CLaPorte432

Always go with your gut. If you were hesitant, it's better to hold off and start early next year. I think allowing her to focus on being a mom and getting more time under saddle is a great idea.


----------



## HorseLovinLady

Can't say it enough, he's so precious!! :smile:


----------



## trainerunlimited

Little Simba is three days old today! I was going to post these pics earlier, but HF has been acting weird and will quit suddenly for some reason, lol. He was fully halterbroke in about 10 minutes and remembered that first lesson. I walk up to him, halter him, and lead him off like a broke horse, he does great! Doesn't pull on the lead and is very respectful! I now lead him where ever we are going and Josie follows, lol. When I was leading him to the round pen, he was so cute! Bucking and rearing, yet not going anywhere that would put any pressure on his head. I think he is amazing, lol!

Three day old pics! I figured out how to get an action shot on my camera as well! He definitely is going to have plenty of hip, it looks like! Anyone know how his head is going to turn out? I don't know how to judge a baby so young! Also, for fun, I added a couple pics of Josie at about 11 months old, after her broken knee healed. She was a cutie!


----------



## trainerunlimited

Josie was such a cutie!


----------



## trainerunlimited

Simba at 4 days old! Had his first bath today and did wonderfully. He is such a little champ and like Josie as far as trainability goes. After his bath, he rubbed his head all over his mom and I trying to get dry, lol. Itchy boy! Also, I know his halter doesn't fit in the nose properly, however it works just fine until my Clinton Anderson halter comes in. He isn't in it unless I'm leading him somewhere and with him. He got tired rather quickly today after he had quite a romp running around, bucking and playing.


----------



## texasgal

OFERGAWDSAKE .. could he get any cuter???

(And could we have had any more perfect a day??)


----------



## trainerunlimited

Thank you, Gal! I am quite proud of him! It is a gorgeous day! I only wish I could take a 5 hour trail ride and didn't have a lab practical to worry about, lol.


----------



## texasgal

I feel ya! I've been stuck inside this building working all day .. not even any windows .. about to get outta here though and go spend some time in the fresh air ..

Beautiful day!


----------



## SunnyDraco

I find it impossible to judge infant foal heads. My mom's pinto mare has had two foals and they had identical faces (other than color) and their heads developed very differently. The first turned out very classic Morgan looking (sire was a Morgan) by the time he was a yearling. The second has a lot more Arab type (Arab sire) and I look forward to seeing how she sheds out of her winter woollies 

Simba is such a cutey, keep the pictures coming


----------



## amp23

trainerunlimited said:


> Thank you, Gal! I am quite proud of him! It is a gorgeous day! I only wish I could take a 5 hour trail ride and didn't have a lab practical to worry about, lol.


I feel your pain! I have 8 exams (last tests plus finals) and 2 lab practicals in the next 2 weeks!! It's about to be hell.... But simba is SO adorable!


----------



## TexasBlaze

I just gotta share this since i see soo much irony in this. My best friend JOSIE (1) has a BUCKSKIN (2) filly born out of a PALIMINO (3) mare the day AFTER simba was born xD 










Little Miss Legacy


----------



## trainerunlimited

Her name is Josie as well? That is hilarious! Congrats on a gorgeous girl!


----------



## TexasBlaze

The owners name is Josie xD


----------



## Northernstar

She's a sweet little girl! Her mom is beautiful as well


----------



## trainerunlimited

Haha, I passed my practical with a B, which is a lot better than failing, lol. I have one more test this week. Next week I'll have three tests, the week after that Ill have a practical and two tests, then finals the last week or which I'll only have one, thank the lord! It always gets hectic around finals. My teachers take their time during the first 3 quarters of the semester, then cram everything not done in the last quarter, lol.


----------



## HorseLovinLady

Awww so cute, keep those pics coming!


----------



## BellaMFT

trainerunlimited said:


> Haha, I passed my practical with a B, which is a lot better than failing, lol. I have one more test this week. Next week I'll have three tests, the week after that Ill have a practical and two tests, then finals the last week or which I'll only have one, thank the lord! It always gets hectic around finals. My teachers take their time during the first 3 quarters of the semester, then cram everything not done in the last quarter, lol.


I know what you mean. I hate finals. I have one on Saturday and next week I have 2 more. I am glad that Bella isn't due for a few more weeks. I am already having a hard time keeping focused. If I had a foal I probably would fail. :lol: Good Luck on you tests. Can't wait to see more pictures.


----------



## trainerunlimited

*5 days old!!!*

Well, Simba is 5 days old today! It seems every day he grows and changes. His chest and body is already starting to fill out and his legs get straighter every day. I now have two stalkers when I go out to the round pen. He is starting to walk up to me as soon as he sees me along with Josie, who has gotten over the fact that she has to SHARE her baby and doesn't try to keep him to herself anymore. I can see hard times trying to get a decent picture around here in the future. Im going to have to learn to walk backwards pretty quickly. :lol:


----------



## trainerunlimited

Well guys, I just had to share I got my acceptance letter to the ADN (RN) program starting this fall, so it is officially happening! I'm so excited!


----------



## amp23

Congratulations!


----------



## trainerunlimited

Thank you, It was hard work, but totally worth it!


----------



## soenjer55

He has the cutest ears I have seen on a baby. Congratulations!!


----------



## soenjer55

TexasBlaze said:


> I just gotta share this since i see soo much irony in this. My best friend JOSIE (1) has a BUCKSKIN (2) filly born out of a PALIMINO (3) mare the day AFTER simba was born xD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Little Miss Legacy


....
Can we call her Nala?


----------



## HorseLovinLady

trainerunlimited said:


> Well guys, I just had to share I got my acceptance letter to the ADN (RN) program starting this fall, so it is officially happening! I'm so excited!


 Congrats!!  I love the new pics of Simba, especially the one where Josie's giving him a kiss.


----------



## Kansas Spice Girl

Trainer.... Spice is driving me up the wall... If only I had more pictures of Simba *hint**hint*? Maybe that would hold me over until she decides it really is OK to have the baby


----------



## trainerunlimited

*6 days old!!!*

Haha Kansas, maybe we should put these two girls on the phone and let Josie give Spice a pep talk, although she may tell her she was 13 days late. :lol::shock: 

I just turned Simba and Josie out for a bit, Josie needs some fresh grass and air. Simba had a great time rearing/bucking, but I always missed the shot. :? Oh well, next time!

6 day old pics and as cute as ever!!!


----------



## trainerunlimited

*6 days old!!!*

Continued.....


----------



## texasgal

He's just a little freakin' hottie!


----------



## SunnyDraco

He is so cute! Can't get enough  

Maybe you could post some video for us to watch over and over? LOL


----------



## HorseLovinLady

Awww I never get tired of seeing his cuteness!! :smile:


----------



## countryryder

*Sigh*
I'm in love.


----------



## trainerunlimited

*7 days old!!!*

Simba is now 7 days old! I can't believe a week has gone by already! He is as cute as ever. I have to be careful to not encourage his attention too much or he will follow me everywhere and I can't get a decent pic, lol. He is incredible!


----------



## trainerunlimited

*8 days old!*

Simba is 8 days old today! We had our first trail ride as well. He went along and got exposed to water, quite by accident. I took Josie in about 5 feet from the edge and he was walking on the bank, then decided to come on in and go for a swim! It surprised me that he wasn't scared to death of the water, but I should have expected differently as he is his mother's son! Pics!!!


----------



## trainerunlimited

Continued....

My sister took a couple pics of me riding Josie as well, although my chubby butt got edited out, lol. Whew, looking at these pics makes me realize all the layers I put on during Winter, lol.


----------



## trainerunlimited

Oh, I forgot to mention, please excuse the crooked saddle pads, I didn't realize the purple pad underneath had shifted until I was back home, lol. That is one of my pet peeves!


----------



## HorseLovinLady

Can't say it enough Simba is so precious and gets cuter and cuter by the day!


----------



## snowynkate

simba is gorgeous josie is looking amazing


----------



## texasgal

Boy that brings back memories .. I love riding with a tag-along baby .. so cute ...


----------



## New_image

My last foal, in 2005, was out doing things like this. I miss that. The memories! He also had his first trail ride and bath by one week old. I'm a little sad that this years foals will not get that experience. Time is an issue for me now but also the mares aren't finished to ride, sigh. 

So cute, thanks for the updates. (And I am thrilled to see someone might have as many foal pictures save to their computer as I...)


----------



## trainerunlimited

I think growing up doing the things big horses do is a great experience. I started my filly years ago that way as well and even though she was in a small pen for 3 1/2 years and had some spook issues, she went right over/under/through anything I pointed her at once the initial "I actually am the boss and you actually do have to listen to me" phase passed, which we got over with the first time I loaded her in my two horse trailer. Now she just hops right in.


----------



## trainerunlimited

Simba is officially 10 days old today as it is 1am over here in Texas, lol. I wasn't able to get pics yesterday, it was too busy to handle him at all other than to scratch him for about 10 minutes. He is a cutey! I am going to trade Josie out with Kadie, so she can be out in the field getting some great grass today, later on, and hopefully grab some pictures!!!


----------



## trainerunlimited

12 days old and doing well! I have been so busy with tests, I haven't been able to spend any time with him other than scratching him about 10 minutes a day when I feed Josie. He is still as friendly as ever and is a great boy! 

On the other hand, the place my Mom works is shutting down in 60 days and she has to relocate to San Antonio. I have to stay here and somehow figure out how to support myself while I am going to school 40 hours a week, so have come to the decision I am going to have to sell Simba, and may have to lease/sell Josie. It is absolutely heart-breaking for me to even think of this possibility, but it is there. 

I'm scared to death of the future right now, as I'm almost 22 and have never lived without family. I am also going to be a wreck if I have to sell my mare, she is the best horse I've ever had, and I've had quite a few! 

All we can do now is hope for the best circumstances possible at this point, we still have quite a bit of thinking/planning to do and things change all the time. Right now, everything looks rather grim to my point of view!


----------



## Northernstar

Trainer, I feel for you! Please give yourself some time after hearing of the news of your mother's work-it's human nature to send our thoughts spinning when sudden changes come along, but truly think calmly, and unless your family is starving and living in a cardboard box, _do not sell Josie or her precious foal!! _If it came down to it, leasing Josie is a great idea! Give things time, see what other options are available for other income, and have faith - always remember that God is in the miracle business


----------



## trainerunlimited

*12 days old!!!*

Thank you Northern, I'm trying to hold up and remain brave. We do still have a couple options we are looking at, so hopefully everything will work out. 

On a happy note, I was able to get home before dark to take a couple pics of Simba! He is 12 days old and gorgeous! I wasn't able to grab a bunch of cute pics, but at least you guys get to see how he has grown!!!


----------



## trainerunlimited

Continued....


----------



## SunnyDraco

Love the picture with Simba under Josie's tail. He is wanting a beautiful mane


----------



## HorseLovinLady

So cute as always!! Hopefully things will work out for you and your family. Y'all are in my thoughts.


----------



## New_image

So cute...


----------



## trainerunlimited

*13 days old!!!*

Simba is 13 days old today. He and his momma got to go in with Kadie into the 2-3 acre pasture beside the house. They all ran around in a couple circles, then settled down to graze. I pulled Kadie out and put her over in our place until I can put them together and make sure they will all get along. He led beside Mom while I rode her bareback over to the access gate perfectly!


----------



## trainerunlimited

*Simba is 17 days old!!!*

Here is Simba at 17 days old! He is filling out and getting bigger every day. He is still as gentle as can be and will follow me around asking for scratches, but is also getting a little mouthy, so will be getting into trouble soon for that, lol.


----------



## kartmom67

Thats is one nice looking baby and momma! Makes me really anxious to get mine on the ground now.


----------



## trainerunlimited

*25 days old!!!*

Simba is 25 days old! He is doing great and can be a pistol. He seemed to think for a day there that it was ok to rear up on me like he does mom until he got a boot on his barrel. :shock: Now he thinks about it, but won't do it, lol. 

He had his first tie/feet session the other day and proved to be a great kid to teach something to, once again! He also is absolutely fine with fly spray and aerosol spray and has been desensitized with the rope, although still isn't a-okay with bathes. I think it is because the water is still cold to the touch :lol:.

He is as friendly as can be and loves his scratches! Anyway - to the pics! Please excuse the quality of the pics, my camera isn't taking clear pictures for some reason unknown to me.:?


----------



## Piaffe

He is such a nice looking colt!


----------



## New_image

Yupp. Hes still cute!


----------



## countryryder

Wow,he's getting so big!


----------



## trainerunlimited

Thank you, you guys! He is a good boy! Sadly, he will have to be sold and find another home as I have found a place to live, but won't be able to feed two horses or my goats. ={

I always try to look at the bright side - at least I can keep my mare!

I actually had a great support system pop up when they learned my Mom's workplace was shutting down. Several of the people I have trained for and worked with offered to take my mare and feed her, although they all wanted to ride/use her as well, lol. She is a favorite where ever she goes. =)
I was thankful I found this place, so I can keep her to myself. Selfish, I know, but I don't really like other people to ride my horses (especially my good ones) without me being there, supervising. 

I will keep everyone posted! I've already listed Simba and have someone who has kept up with me for the past couple of weeks, thinking about taking him. I also have to option of giving him to the stud owner and doing a joint partnership, but am not sure about that at all, as he already has so many and is "horse poor."


----------



## soenjer55

Well I'm glad everything is working out- I'm sorry that Simba has to go, but I'm sure Simba will find a fantastic home where you and Josie can see him! It's great that you can keep Josie, God bless you all!


----------



## trainerunlimited

*Simba is 29 days old!*

Simba is 29 days old today and is just a mess, he absolutely adores scratches and is a spunky boy. In the last pic, he was talking to Kadie in the pasture next to his Mom's.


----------



## oh vair oh

What a cutie!


----------



## soenjer55

Excuse my ignorance, but i noticed that his eyes have rings, and his nose too.... he's not going to grey out, is he?? I mean, he's the wrong color, right?... I always thought the rings were only for horses that were greys... 
I didn't think it was possible to get any cuter, but he really does in every set of pictures, doesn't he!


----------



## HorseLovinLady

Awww he's so precious!! Sorry you can't keep him but glad you can keep Josie. soenjer, that's most likely he's shedding his foal coat is why he has rings around his eyes and on his nose.


----------



## soenjer55

Ah, I see, thank you... that makes sense, now that I think about it, lol.


----------



## BarrelracingArabian

He is one handsome boy!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## countryryder

My,but he's FINE!


----------



## trainerunlimited

Thank you, everyone. He is definitely precious! As far as his rings around his eyes and nose, HLL is correct in that he is getting ready to look ugly for a few weeks as he sheds his baby coat. 

I believe he will be a pretty dark palomino, won't know until he sheds though! A palomino horse can grey out (any base color horse can grey out if they have the grey gene,) but he won't as his parents aren't grey.


----------



## texasgal

That little guy just has PRESENCE!


----------



## trainerunlimited

Just a quick update on Simba! He turned 5 weeks old on saturday! He is cute as can be and very smart/willing. I had to take Kadie to the vet today, she had recurring sores on her left hind that would not stay away with the antibiotics one of my vets kept putting her on, so I took her to my "its not the usual, i can't fix it myself and need help" vet who fixed me right up $190 bucks later, lol. She is on round pen lock up for 10-14 days.

Simba also went because he is still not 100% straight in his front legs and I was worried he would stay that way. Vet and farrier both said he wil straighen up on his own. They both said to have patience and give it time, lol. He was so good! I only have a two horse, so he and Kadie went while Mom stayed home. He was a dream and got to be exposed to the scales, concrete, etc around there. Everyone who came in just had to love on him. He would nicker at whoever he saw, just as he does to me at home, lol. Pics to come!


----------



## trainerunlimited

*38 days old!*

Here he is at 38 days old, back with Mom out in the pasture. I threw in a pic of Kadie as well, packing her bandage, lol.


----------



## HorseLovinLady

Love the new pics!! Simba keeps getting cuter and cuter! :smile:


----------



## SaddleStrings

Simba is so feakin' cute! I just wanna give him a big kiss on the nose!!!


----------



## trainerunlimited

Thank you! I think he is already starting to go through that ugly phase with his coat looking less than stellar, lol. I can't wait to see him at 3-4 months old, all shed out and pretty!


----------



## trainerunlimited

Hey guys, I've created a new thread for Simba in the picture section. Check out the link~ http://www.horseforum.com/horse-pictures/simba-growing-pics-125109/#post1522471


----------

